# Non si sa, non esiste



## Minerva (11 Marzo 2015)

il tradimento diventa tale solo al momento della scoperta e solo in quel momento chi tradisce realizza il male che può fare o è una consapevolezza che il suo egoismo e superficialità tacita?


----------



## Joey Blow (11 Marzo 2015)

Come mai torna a galla?


----------



## Minerva (11 Marzo 2015)

cosa?


----------



## zanna (11 Marzo 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> il tradimento diventa tale solo al momento della scoperta e solo in quel momento chi tradisce realizza il male che può fare o è una consapevolezza che il suo egoismo e superficialità tacita?


Dipende ... spesso è la seconda IMHO

P.S. Un pò di latte detergente no?!?


----------



## Joey Blow (11 Marzo 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> cosa?


Sto rigurgito d'insofferenza.


----------



## Minerva (11 Marzo 2015)

ho letto stark


----------



## zanna (11 Marzo 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Sto rigurgito d'insofferenza.


La primavera?


----------



## Joey Blow (11 Marzo 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> ho letto stark


Nah. Non solo.


----------



## Minerva (11 Marzo 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Nah. Non solo.


sei un fine psicologo.
il cane mi tradisce con l'addestratrice


----------



## Joey Blow (11 Marzo 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> sei un fine psicologo.
> il cane mi tradisce con l'addestratrice


Che è risuccesso, su. Avanti.


----------



## Vincent Vega (11 Marzo 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> il tradimento diventa tale solo al momento della scoperta e solo in quel momento chi tradisce realizza il male che può fare o è una consapevolezza che il suo egoismo e superficialità tacita?


Dipende. A volte l'una (specie per chi non è abituato a tradire), a volte l'altra (per coloro che la coscienza l'hanno chiusa nel cassetto in fondo). Spesso entrambe le cose.


----------



## Minerva (11 Marzo 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Che è risuccesso, su. Avanti.


a te?
pensi che tua moglie soffrirebbe molto a leggerti qui?


----------



## Joey Blow (11 Marzo 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> a te?
> pensi che tua moglie soffrirebbe molto a leggerti qui?


A te. Su, cazzo. Stai come una corda di violino.  
Penso che mia moglie per buona parte delle cose che scrivo concorderebbe con me. Di altre dipende. Ma per buona, buonissima parte sì, come no.


----------



## Traccia (11 Marzo 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> il tradimento diventa tale solo al momento della scoperta e solo in quel momento chi tradisce realizza il male che può fare o è una consapevolezza che il suo egoismo e superficialità tacita?


per mia esperienza no.
Io realizzo benissimo il male che può fare il mio egoismo e superficialità che mi portano a tradire.
Per questo me ne guardo bene dal farmi scoprire.

Paradossalmente, proprio per l'oggetto del tuo 3d (non si sa, non esiste), è secondo me, chi si fa scoprire che ferisce realmente...non nell'atto del tradire. Ma nella cojonaggine (a volte anche volontaria) che ci metti a farti beccare.
Ed io, in quest'ottica, non ho mai fatto soffrire nessuno.


----------



## Caciottina (11 Marzo 2015)

Traccia ha detto:


> per mia esperienza no.
> Io realizzo benissimo il male che può fare il mio egoismo e superficialità che mi portano a tradire.
> Per questo me ne guardo bene dal farmi scoprire.
> 
> ...


ah..cioè..consapevole del male che procuri...ti guardi dal farti scoprire...non dal farlo:singleeye:


----------



## Minerva (11 Marzo 2015)

Traccia ha detto:


> per mia esperienza no.
> Io realizzo benissimo il male che può fare il mio egoismo e superficialità che mi portano a tradire.
> Per questo me ne guardo bene dal farmi scoprire.
> 
> ...


purtroppo però non dipende solo da te ; immagino che comunque per te valga sempre la pena di correre questo rischio.


----------



## Joey Blow (11 Marzo 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> purtroppo però non dipende solo da te ; *immagino che comunque per te valga sempre la pena di correre questo rischio*.


Chi ha paura delle palle non fa la guerra.


----------



## Minerva (11 Marzo 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Chi ha paura delle palle non fa la guerra.


ma qui si parla di paura del dolore altrui e certamente non si può definire coraggio rischiare la pelle degli altri


----------



## Joey Blow (11 Marzo 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma qui si parla di paura del dolore altrui e certamente non si può definire coraggio rischiare la pelle degli altri


Sto discorso è stato fatto qui sopra almeno un miliardo di volte, e tu di pelle ne hai fin troppa ancora addosso. Se non ti va bene mollalo. E' che, detto tra noi, non ne sei capace. Non ne eri capace prima, non ne sei capace adesso che pure potresti. Allora se è quello il prolema stai dove stai e quando ti vengono su sti ruttini dici "ops scusate!" con la manina davanti alla bocca e poi stai zitta.


----------



## Minerva (11 Marzo 2015)

è come se in guerra ci mandassi tua moglie e tu rischiassi di perderla (cosa dolorosissima ma a morire è le)


----------



## Traccia (11 Marzo 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> ah..cioè..consapevole del male che procuri...ti guardi dal farti scoprire...non dal farlo:singleeye:


che ti devo dire...so che non è eticamente corretto (il tradimento in se)...ma non riuscendo a 'farne a meno', almeno evito sofferenze.

Per rispondere a Minerva...nel mio caso sono talmente consapevole del dolore che causerebbe, che non mi occorre "svegliarmi" solo in fase di scoperta!, indipercui prevengo.


----------



## Joey Blow (11 Marzo 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> è come se in guerra ci mandassi tua moglie e tu rischiassi di perderla (cosa dolorosissima ma a morire è le)


Capita. E' un mondo difficile.


----------



## Traccia (11 Marzo 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> p*urtroppo però non dipende solo da te *; immagino che comunque per te valga sempre la pena di correre questo rischio.


non so, ma posso affermare che invece dipende molto da me farmi scoprire oppure no. Dipende da chi scelgo come amante, dipende da come/quando/dove/in che modo scelgo di farlo, dipende dalle accortezze che ho...
Poi ovvio che può sempre capitare l'imprevisto (cosa che in tanti anni fortunatamente a me non è mai successa...che ti devo dire, sarò brava ed anche fortunata!) ma ci sta nel rischio di tutto. Ti ingegni. Ti va, lo fai.
E semmai fossi scoperta sarei la prima a darmi il calcio nel culo e ad andarmene dicendo 'hai ragione, non ho scusanti'. 
Di certo non mi metterei a frignare e piagnucolare che ho sbagliato pregando ed implorando perdono. Sarei la prima ad ammettere di essere una merda. 
Mi spiacerebbe tantissimo solo il dolore che avrei causato e che resterebbe nell'altro.


----------



## giorgiocan (11 Marzo 2015)

Traccia ha detto:


> che ti devo dire...so che non è eticamente corretto (il tradimento in se)...ma non riuscendo a 'farne a meno', almeno evito sofferenze.
> 
> Per rispondere a Minerva...nel mio caso sono talmente consapevole del dolore che causerebbe, che non mi occorre "svegliarmi" solo in fase di scoperta!, indipercui prevengo.


Spero perdonerai la franchezza, ma mi sembra un impianto piuttosto ipocrita, il tuo. Se non riesci a "farne a meno", il problema di capire perchè è tuo. Anzi, più che il problema, la responsabilità. Prima ancora del tradimento, quello che spicca secondo me è che tu debba nascondere una parte di te al tuo partner per conservare lo status di una relazione stabile. Il che è doppiamente ipocrita, considerato che potresti ottenere lo stesso risultato (forse addirittura migliore) - anche se magari con una diversa persona - proprio esplicitandoti.

Insomma, tutta facciata secondo me. Fannullaggine, in un certo senso. Inedia della personalità. E te lo dice uno che ha tradito, eh. Mica uno che si crede migliore di te.


----------



## Brunetta (11 Marzo 2015)

Invece sono convinta che chi tradisce non si renda conto fino in fondo.
È un po' come sapere che una colica è dolorosa ma c'è differenza se viene al vicino di casa, a un amico, a un partner o a te.


----------



## giorgiocan (11 Marzo 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Invece sono convinta che chi tradisce non si renda conto fino in fondo.


Quoto. E ritengo sia un problema di ipocrisia collettiva, prima di tutto.


----------



## Minerva (11 Marzo 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Invece sono convinta che chi tradisce non si renda conto fino in fondo.
> È un po' come sapere che una colica è dolorosa ma c'è differenza se viene al vicino di casa, a un amico, a un partner o a te.


lo penso anch'io.non del tutto.
soprattutto chi ha famiglia


----------



## Brunetta (11 Marzo 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Quoto. E ritengo sia un problema di ipocrisia collettiva, prima di tutto.


Mi da che tu hai avuto una colica.

Mi dispiace per te. Ma meglio che se ne avessi un'altra io.:mexican:


----------



## giorgiocan (11 Marzo 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mi da che tu hai avuto una colica.
> 
> Mi dispiace per te. Ma meglio che se ne avessi un'altra io.:mexican:


Se non altro la colica sono riuscito a tenerla nascosta e a levarmi dalle balle, prima di fare danni enormi, in discreto ordine...


----------



## Nobody (11 Marzo 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Invece sono convinta che chi tradisce non si renda conto fino in fondo.
> È un po' come sapere che una colica è dolorosa ma c'è differenza se viene al vicino di casa, a un amico, a un partner o a te.


nella maggior parte de casi, penso sia vero... chi però continua dopo averne visto gli effetti non ha nemmeno quell'attenuante.


----------



## Sbriciolata (11 Marzo 2015)

Traccia ha detto:


> non so, ma posso affermare che invece dipende molto da me farmi scoprire oppure no. Dipende da chi scelgo come amante, dipende da come/quando/dove/in che modo scelgo di farlo, dipende dalle accortezze che ho...
> Poi ovvio che può sempre capitare l'imprevisto (cosa che in tanti anni fortunatamente a me non è mai successa...che ti devo dire, sarò brava ed anche fortunata!) ma ci sta nel rischio di tutto. Ti ingegni. Ti va, lo fai.
> E semmai fossi scoperta sarei la prima a darmi il calcio nel culo e ad andarmene dicendo 'hai ragione, non ho scusanti'.
> Di certo non mi metterei a frignare e piagnucolare che ho sbagliato pregando ed implorando perdono. Sarei la prima ad ammettere di essere una merda.
> Mi spiacerebbe tantissimo *solo* il dolore che avrei causato e che resterebbe nell'altro.


e di averlo perso, no?
Ho come una sensazione, leggendoti: non offenderti però.
Ma la sensazione che dai a me è di non considerare affatto emotivamente l'altro: come se ti fosse, alla fine, assolutamente indifferente se e chi ti sta a fianco, totalmente concentrata su te stessa.
Questa è la sensazione che dai a me leggendoti, ripeto: poi magari è un pudore tuo nel non parlare di certe cose.


----------



## Eratò (11 Marzo 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Invece sono convinta che chi tradisce non si renda conto fino in fondo.
> È un po' come sapere che una colica è dolorosa ma c'è differenza se viene al vicino di casa, a un amico, a un partner o a te.


Quoto.Dipende anche dal tradimento e dal traditore,il suo distacco emotivo.Almeno nel caso mio (ma li avevo sotto il naso) il tradimento l'avevo annusato ma non volevo crederci....In certi casi del tradimento te ne accorgi,lo percepisci...la scoperta è  solo lo schiaffo più forte che ti "sveglia" dalla negazione.


----------



## Brunetta (11 Marzo 2015)

Se la colica non la soffri tu, ti dispiace tanto per l'altro, ma tu stai un fiore mangi e bevi.


----------



## Tebe (11 Marzo 2015)

Quoto traccia, tranne che non mi sento una merda a "tradire" fisicamente in quanto, al contrario, non darei nessun peso.
Già dissi che sento come tradimento quello dove scatta l innamoramento, ma anche in quel caso pur avendolo provato, non comprendo come possa spezzare una persona.
Tranne i casi merda eclatante con tradimenti in gravidanza e/o amiche del cuore.


----------



## ivanl (11 Marzo 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Spero perdonerai la franchezza, ma mi sembra un impianto piuttosto ipocrita, il tuo. Se non riesci a "farne a meno", il problema di capire perchè è tuo. Anzi, più che il problema, la responsabilità. Prima ancora del tradimento, quello che spicca secondo me è che tu debba nascondere una parte di te al tuo partner per conservare lo status di una relazione stabile. Il che è doppiamente ipocrita, considerato che potresti ottenere lo stesso risultato (forse addirittura migliore) - anche se magari con una diversa persona - proprio esplicitandoti.
> 
> Insomma, tutta facciata secondo me. Fannullaggine, in un certo senso. Inedia della personalità. E te lo dice uno che ha tradito, eh. Mica uno che si crede migliore di te.


quoto anche le virgole, verde virtuale


----------



## Mary The Philips (11 Marzo 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Già dissi che sento come tradimento quello dove scatta l innamoramento, ma anche in quel caso pur avendolo provato, non comprendo come possa spezzare una persona.
> Tranne i casi merda eclatante con tradimenti in gravidanza e/o amiche del cuore.



Ho vissuto il tradimento in gravidanza con amica del cuore e non mi sono spezzata: ho smesso di amare e avanti a testa bassa  a sfondare la vita (ma, come dice bene JB, ero gggiovane). 

Spezzata invece dal tradimento senza figli insieme, nè situazioni economiche nè altro di mezzo se non la fiducia maciullata. Vedi i casi della vita.


----------



## Traccia (11 Marzo 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Quoto traccia, tranne che non mi sento una merda a "tradire" fisicamente in quanto, al contrario, non darei nessun peso.
> Già dissi che sento come tradimento quello dove scatta l innamoramento, ma anche in quel caso pur avendolo provato, non comprendo come possa spezzare una persona.
> Tranne i casi merda eclatante con tradimenti in gravidanza e/o amiche del cuore.


io invece merdina mi ci sento eccome... 
ma capisco il tuo punto di vista, ed ha senso, anche se non riesco, per me, a 'sentirlo'...


----------



## Fantastica (11 Marzo 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> il tradimento diventa tale solo al momento della scoperta e solo in quel momento chi tradisce realizza il male che può fare o è una consapevolezza che il suo egoismo e superficialità tacita?


"tacitano", Minerva, "tacitano". 
A parte la grammatica, generalmente chi tradisce compie una degradazione di sé. Degradare se stessi, la propria immagine davanti a se stessi comporta lo svilimento di tutte le relazioni che prima erano in qualche modo 'pulite'. Ne consegue che il giudizio su se stessi dopo un primo momento di orrore, diventa cinico. E il cinismo contamina anche la relazione con il tradito/tradita. Se io non sono stato capace di meritare da me stesso un comportamento degno di me stesso o dell'immagine che ho sempre nutrito di me stesso, testimoniata da tutto quello che ho fatto fino a oggi in cui ho tradito, beh, devo forse mantenere una finzione di rispetto verso l'altro?  E cosa cambierebbe se invece di mentirgli gl dicessi la verità? Potrei evitare di aver fatto ciò che ho fatto, potrei evitare di avergli comunque mentito mentre dicevo sì a ciò a cui si doveva dire no? La condizione del traditore serio, non del seriale o del malato o simili, è di quelle che hanno il tratto della definitorietà: non si torna indietro, dopo un tradimento, non si torna indietro.Questo fa del tradimento uan delle poche cose tragiche che ci restano nella vita.


----------



## Minerva (11 Marzo 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> *"tacitano", Minerva, "tacitano". *
> A parte la grammatica, generalmente chi tradisce compie una degradazione di sé. Degradare se stessi, la propria immagine davanti a se stessi comporta lo svilimento di tutte le relazioni che prima erano in qualche modo 'pulite'. Ne consegue che il giudizio su se stessi dopo un primo momento di orrore, diventa cinico. E il cinismo contamina anche la relazione con il tradito/tradita. Se io non sono stato capace di meritare da me stesso un comportamento degno di me stesso o dell'immagine che ho sempre nutrito di me stesso, testimoniata da tutto quello che ho fatto fino a oggi in cui ho tradito, beh, devo forse mantenere una finzione di rispetto verso l'altro?  E cosa cambierebbe se invece di mentirgli gl dicessi la verità? Potrei evitare di aver fatto ciò che ho fatto, potrei evitare di avergli comunque mentito mentre dicevo sì a ciò a cui si doveva dire no? La condizione del traditore serio, non del seriale o del malato o simili, è di quelle che hanno il tratto della definitorietà: non si torna indietro, dopo un tradimento, non si torna indietro.Questo fa del tradimento uan delle poche cose tragiche che ci restano nella vita.



dovrei rileggere prima di postare ma sono sempre così poco precisa e sgrammaticata, chiedo scusa


----------



## Traccia (11 Marzo 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> e di averlo perso, no?
> Ho come una sensazione, leggendoti: non offenderti però.
> Ma la sensazione che dai a me è di non considerare affatto emotivamente l'altro: come se ti fosse, alla fine, assolutamente indifferente se e chi ti sta a fianco, totalmente concentrata su te stessa.
> Questa è la sensazione che dai a me leggendoti, ripeto: poi magari è un pudore tuo nel non parlare di certe cose.


no no che non mi offendo, mi piace come hai espresso il concetto e capisco ciò che intendi.
Intanto ti dico che no, non mi dispiacerebbe _solo _per il dolore che ho causato. Ma *anche *per quello. *Soprattutto *per quello. Davo per scontato che ci starei male nel perdere una persona, ma sai, quando tradisco è un rischio che corro. Alrimenti non lo farei.
Il rischio di essere scoperta e di perdere l'altro c'è sempre. Quindi se non volessi perderlo, non lo tradirei e basta. Nemmeno accollandomi il minimo rischio: non siamo animali guidati da istinti ma siamo persone pensanti e possiamo controllare e decidere le nostre azioni.
Per questo, nei casi in cui sono stata totalmente innamorata da non voler perdere l'altro per nessun motivo al mondo, beh, in quei casi io non ho tradito. Non l'ho fatto. E non avrei messo mai a rischio la storia. 
Sarebbe da sciocchi amare alla follia e profondamente una persona e poi tradirlo rischiando di perderlo.

Non so gli altri come agiscono e cosa pensano a riguardo, ognuno ha il proprio vissuto e motivazione, il mio modo di 'tradire' è così come ho raccontato...


----------



## Joey Blow (11 Marzo 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> dovrei rileggere prima di postare ma sono sempre così poco precisa e sgrammaticata, chiedo scusa


Non scusarti per le cazzate.


----------



## Sbriciolata (11 Marzo 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> "tacitano", Minerva, "tacitano".
> A parte la grammatica, generalmente chi tradisce compie una degradazione di sé. Degradare se stessi, la propria immagine davanti a se stessi comporta lo svilimento di tutte le relazioni che prima erano in qualche modo 'pulite'. Ne consegue che il giudizio su se stessi dopo un primo momento di orrore, diventa cinico. E il cinismo contamina anche la relazione con il tradito/tradita. Se io non sono stato capace di meritare da me stesso un comportamento degno di me stesso o dell'immagine che ho sempre nutrito di me stesso, testimoniata da tutto quello che ho fatto fino a oggi in cui ho tradito, beh, devo forse mantenere una finzione di rispetto verso l'altro? E cosa cambierebbe se invece di mentirgli gl dicessi la verità? Potrei evitare di aver fatto ciò che ho fatto, potrei evitare di avergli comunque mentito mentre dicevo sì a ciò a cui si doveva dire no? La condizione del traditore serio, non del seriale o del malato o simili, è di quelle che hanno il tratto della definitorietà: non si torna indietro, dopo un tradimento, non si torna indietro.Questo fa del tradimento uan delle poche cose tragiche che ci restano nella vita.


ciao Fanty.
...a rammentarci di cosa ci credevamo capaci.


----------



## Traccia (11 Marzo 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Spero perdonerai la franchezza, ma mi sembra un impianto piuttosto ipocrita, il tuo. Se non riesci a "farne a meno", il problema di capire perchè è tuo. Anzi, più che il problema, la responsabilità. Prima ancora del tradimento, quello che spicca secondo me è che tu debba nascondere una parte di te al tuo partner per conservare lo status di una relazione stabile. Il che è doppiamente ipocrita, considerato che potresti ottenere lo stesso risultato (forse addirittura migliore) - anche se magari con una diversa persona - proprio esplicitandoti.
> 
> Insomma, tutta facciata secondo me. Fannullaggine, in un certo senso. Inedia della personalità. E te lo dice uno che ha tradito, eh. Mica uno che si crede migliore di te.


ipocrisia...boh...si, certamente ci sarà di mezzo anche quella.
va bene.
ma non ci penso proprio assolutamente per niente ad esplicitarmi, così come consigli tu.
Non voglio dire ad un mio compagno che possiamo farci le corna a vicenda! assolutamente no!
quello che posso, al limite, è augurarmi che lui sia altrettanto _bravo_, ops! scusa, _ipocrita _come me dal non farsi mai, non solo scoprire, ma nemmeno sospettare.


----------



## Minerva (11 Marzo 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Non scusarti per le cazzate.


scusami


----------



## Sbriciolata (11 Marzo 2015)

Traccia ha detto:


> no no che non mi offendo, mi piace come hai espresso il concetto e capisco ciò che intendi.
> Intanto ti dico che no, non mi dispiacerebbe _solo _per il dolore che ho causato. Ma *anche *per quello. *Soprattutto *per quello. Davo per scontato che ci starei male nel perdere una persona, ma sai, quando tradisco è un rischio che corro. Alrimenti non lo farei.
> Il rischio di essere scoperta e di perdere l'altro c'è sempre. Quindi se non volessi perderlo, non lo tradirei e basta. Nemmeno accollandomi il minimo rischio: non siamo animali guidati da istinti ma siamo persone pensanti e possiamo controllare e decidere le nostre azioni.
> Per questo, *nei casi in cui sono stata totalmente innamorata da non voler perdere l'altro per nessun motivo al mondo*, beh, in quei casi io non ho tradito. Non l'ho fatto. E non avrei messo mai a rischio la storia.
> ...


ma Traccia, quante volte ti sei innamorata?
Te lo chiedo perchè per me è un evento raro, innamorarsi.
E amare ancor di più.


----------



## Minerva (11 Marzo 2015)

Traccia ha detto:


> ipocrisia...boh...si, certamente ci sarà di mezzo anche quella.
> va bene.
> ma non ci penso proprio assolutamente per niente ad esplicitarmi, così come consigli tu.
> Non voglio dire ad un mio compagno che possiamo farci le corna a vicenda! assolutamente no!
> quello che posso, al limite, è augurarmi che lui sia altrettanto _bravo_, ops! scusa, _ipocrita _come me dal non farsi mai, non solo scoprire, ma nemmeno sospettare.


perché non ti piacerebbe incontrare un uomo che la pensa esattamente come te?
non sarebbe ideale?


----------



## Minerva (11 Marzo 2015)

che la pensi?
scusate


----------



## Sbriciolata (11 Marzo 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> che la pensi?
> scusate


ahahahah


----------



## rewindmee (11 Marzo 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> perché non ti piacerebbe incontrare un uomo che la pensa esattamente come te?
> non sarebbe ideale?


Non avrebbe più il sapore che ha oggi... giusto?


----------



## giorgiocan (11 Marzo 2015)

Traccia ha detto:


> ipocrisia...boh...si, certamente ci sarà di mezzo anche quella.
> va bene.
> ma non ci penso proprio assolutamente per niente ad esplicitarmi, così come consigli tu.
> *Non voglio dire ad un mio compagno che possiamo farci le corna a vicenda! assolutamente no!*
> quello che posso, al limite, è augurarmi che lui sia altrettanto _bravo_, ops! scusa, _ipocrita _come me dal non farsi mai, non solo scoprire, ma nemmeno sospettare.


Ma io mica dicevo quello. Dicevo esplicitare il fatto che tu sei così. Che tu senti questa necessità. Per ragioni che evidentemente non comprendi bene. 

E non dicevo ipocrita perchè tradisci: rileggi. Dico che è ipocrita nascondere qualcosa di te, di così ingombrante peraltro, a chi dovrebbe condividere le sue giornate con te. Credo sia poi per quello che alcuni, scoprendosi traditi, stentano a riconoscere chi gli sta davanti come la persona che credevano di conoscere a menadito.

Poi, quell'"assolutamente no" mi dice che preferiresti non sapere mai di essere oggetto dello stesso trattamento. Il che secondo me incasina ancora di più il quadro. Mi sembra, e non ti offendere, davvero, che qui il problema sia che hai paura di indagare qualcosa che ti riguarda, e non è un granello di sabbia.


----------



## Traccia (11 Marzo 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma Traccia, quante volte ti sei innamorata?
> Te lo chiedo perchè per me è un evento raro, innamorarsi.
> E amare ancor di più.


eh bella domanda.
Posto che ancora non so nemmeno io rispondere a questa che è la 'domanda delle domande'...e che è veramente difficile saperlo con sicurezza...
 quello che invece posso dirti per certo è che nella mia vita non ho tradito 2 volte.
2 persone l'hanno scampata 
e ti dirò di più: non mi passava nemmeno per l'anticamera del cervello o della patata (ops! la contessina parlò!) il farlo.


----------



## giorgiocan (11 Marzo 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> perché non ti piacerebbe incontrare un uomo che la pensa esattamente come te?
> non sarebbe ideale?


Quoto! Perchè dai per scontato che non possa essere così?


----------



## Mary The Philips (11 Marzo 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> "tacitano", Minerva, "tacitano".
> A parte la grammatica, generalmente chi tradisce compie una degradazione di sé. Degradare se stessi, la propria immagine davanti a se stessi comporta lo svilimento di tutte le relazioni che prima erano in qualche modo 'pulite'. Ne consegue che il giudizio su se stessi dopo un primo momento di orrore, diventa cinico. E il cinismo contamina anche la relazione con il tradito/tradita. Se io non sono stato capace di meritare da me stesso un comportamento degno di me stesso o dell'immagine che ho sempre nutrito di me stesso, testimoniata da tutto quello che ho fatto fino a oggi in cui ho tradito, beh, devo forse mantenere una finzione di rispetto verso l'altro?  E cosa cambierebbe se invece di mentirgli gl dicessi la verità? Potrei evitare di aver fatto ciò che ho fatto, potrei evitare di avergli comunque mentito mentre dicevo sì a ciò a cui si doveva dire no? La condizione del traditore serio, non del seriale o del malato o simili, è di quelle che hanno il tratto della definitorietà: non si torna indietro, dopo un tradimento, non si torna indietro.Questo fa del tradimento uan delle poche cose tragiche che ci restano nella vita.



Questo è uno di quei post per cui, anche da solo, una deve ringraziare il cielo per quell'attimo in cui le è venuto in mente di digitare su google "tradimento forum". Illuminante. Grazie. 

Una delle domande che ripeto più spesso a mio marito è relativa al come abbia potuto abdicare alla sua intelligenza per tanto tempo e dunque trovo interessantissima la "spiegazione" data nel post. 
E che non si torni indietro sia una grande verità siamo d'accordo, ma il tratto della definitvità non è caratteristica peculiare del tradimento, io lo vedo allargato ad un milione di cose: tragico si, ma non più di tante altre. Per me.


----------



## Traccia (11 Marzo 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> perché non ti piacerebbe incontrare un uomo che la pensa esattamente come te?
> non sarebbe ideale?


oddio...
forse si... forse si, sarebbe la situazione ideale... ma non lo so... non sono così 'evoluta' da riuscire a farlo.
non ho questo grado di elevazione, non ancora, forse mai, boh... non so se riuscirei a viverla bene...
Non sarei pronta, oggi non sono pronta...anche se non ci ho mai pensato
però chissà...magari in futuro si?...
retaggi troppo forti...non lo so
ci penso, domanda veramente interessante, ma davvero, non so rispondere


----------



## Traccia (11 Marzo 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Ma io mica dicevo quello. Dicevo esplicitare il fatto che tu sei così. Che tu senti questa necessità. Per ragioni che evidentemente non comprendi bene.
> 
> E non dicevo ipocrita perchè tradisci: rileggi. Dico che è ipocrita nascondere qualcosa di te, di così ingombrante peraltro, a chi dovrebbe condividere le sue giornate con te. Credo sia poi per quello che alcuni, scoprendosi traditi, stentano a riconoscere chi gli sta davanti come la persona che credevano di conoscere a menadito.
> 
> Poi, quell'"assolutamente no" mi dice che preferiresti non sapere mai di essere oggetto dello stesso trattamento. Il che secondo me incasina ancora di più il quadro. Mi sembra, e non ti offendere, davvero, che qui il problema sia che hai paura di indagare qualcosa che ti riguarda, e non è un granello di sabbia.


ah, non avevo inteso bene il tuo senso.
si, vero, "l'assolutamente no" era che non vorrei sapere di essere cornuta, non riuscirei a restare, perdonare o sopportare, per questo dicevo che speravo quantomeno in uno con la mia stessa abilità nel non farsi scoprire nè sospettare.

Però la domanda di Minerva mi sta risuonando...
non lo so...


----------



## Minerva (11 Marzo 2015)

Traccia ha detto:


> oddio...
> forse si... forse si, sarebbe la situazione ideale... ma non lo so... non sono così 'evoluta' da riuscire a farlo.
> non ho questo grado di elevazione, non ancora, forse mai, boh... non so se riuscirei a viverla bene...
> Non sarei pronta, oggi non sono pronta...anche se non ci ho mai pensato
> ...


se sei evoluta per farlo devi evolverti per accettarlo


----------



## Traccia (11 Marzo 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> se sei evoluta per farlo devi evolverti per accettarlo


non lo sono infatti...


----------



## giorgiocan (11 Marzo 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> se sei evoluta per farlo devi evolverti per accettarlo


Solo che magari prima dovrebbe capire perchè si è "evoluta" in quella direzione. Magari deve ancora comprendere di essere diversa da come la hanno insegnato ad essere, e che questo non è una colpa di per sè.


----------



## Minerva (11 Marzo 2015)

ho capito, anche oggi non si è pentito nessuno.
solo io che sono un'asina
che noia


----------



## giorgiocan (11 Marzo 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> ho capito, anche oggi non si è pentito nessuno.
> solo io che sono un'asina
> che noia


"Penitenziagite!!!!" [cit.]


----------



## giorgiocan (11 Marzo 2015)

Traccia ha detto:


> Però la domanda di Minerva mi sta risuonando...


E questo è un ottimo segnale. Non ignorarlo.


----------



## Traccia (11 Marzo 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> ho capito, anche oggi non si è pentito nessuno.
> solo io che sono un'asina
> che noia



ma nessunaltro dice la sua?

io ho detto che secondo me uno non si sveglia solo quando l'altro lo scopre ma ne è totalmente consapevole già dal momento in cui lo ha pensato (nemmeno fatto!)

alcuni dicono che invece occorre il "trauma" dell'essere scoperti per accorgersi del fattaccio...ma molo poco argomentate.

altre esperienze?


----------



## Traccia (11 Marzo 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> E questo è un ottimo segnale. Non ignorarlo.


quale domanda?
me la sono già dimenticata! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

(scherzo )


----------



## Uhlalá (11 Marzo 2015)

Traccia ha detto:


> oddio...
> forse si... forse si, sarebbe la situazione ideale... ma non lo so... non sono così 'evoluta' da riuscire a farlo.
> non ho questo grado di elevazione, non ancora, forse mai, boh... non so se riuscirei a viverla bene...
> Non sarei pronta, oggi non sono pronta...anche se non ci ho mai pensato
> ...


Una delle mie migliori amiche è come te.....una volta è stata beccata e per questo lasciata......c'è stata malissimo.......ora si è sposata uno con lo stesso suo passato.....è molto felice, ed è finalmente se stessa con quest'uomo, tutti e due sanno che il tradimento è contemplato, proprio perché si conoscono a vicenda e non si raccontano cazzate.......la cosa buffa è che, per quanto ne so, per adesso non si sono mai traditi....


----------



## rewindmee (11 Marzo 2015)

Traccia ha detto:


> e ti dirò di più: non mi passava nemmeno per l'anticamera del cervello o della patata (ops! la contessina parlò!) il farlo.


Sei riuscita a capirne il motivo?


----------



## Minerva (11 Marzo 2015)

aspetta...ora mi concentro al massimo e tiro fuori una genialata:
sarà che essere traditi non è poi gradevole?
sono cerebralmente sfinita dallo sforzo mentale


----------



## Mary The Philips (11 Marzo 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> il tradimento diventa tale solo al momento della scoperta e solo in quel momento chi tradisce realizza il male che può fare o è una consapevolezza che il suo egoismo e superficialità tacita?


Se la domanda è rivolta a chi tradisce cerco di rimestare in un passato in cui lo facevo e dico che lo consideravo tale, in tutta la sua gravità, indipendentemente dalla scoperta o meno del coniuge. Solo che non me ne fregava nulla perchè il mio pensare a me stessa allora era prioritario.

Da tradita penso che le due opzioni non si annullino l'un l'altra e che siano ben presenti entrambe nella mente del tradito; cioè il male che si può fare (e che si sta facendo) è una consapevolezza costante in tutta la sua potenza e proprio per questo si cerca di tenerlo nascosto all'altro. Il fatto che venga scoperto apre altri scenari.


----------



## Mary The Philips (11 Marzo 2015)

Uhlalá ha detto:


> Una delle mie migliori amiche è come te.....una volta è stata beccata e per questo lasciata......c'è stata malissimo.......ora si è sposata uno con lo stesso suo passato.....è molto felice, ed è finalmente se stessa con quest'uomo, tutti e due sanno che il tradimento è contemplato, proprio perché si conoscono a vicenda e non si raccontano cazzate.......la cosa buffa è che, per quanto ne so, per adesso non si sono mai traditi....



Nel caso sarebbero entrambi molto, ma molto attenti. Credo. E tu, forse, non lo sapresti.


----------



## Traccia (11 Marzo 2015)

Uhlalá ha detto:


> Una delle mie migliori amiche è come te.....una volta è stata beccata e per questo lasciata......c'è stata malissimo.......ora si è sposata uno con lo stesso suo passato.....è molto felice, ed è finalmente se stessa con quest'uomo, tutti e due sanno che il tradimento è contemplato, proprio perché si conoscono a vicenda e non si raccontano cazzate.......la cosa buffa è che, per quanto ne so, per adesso non si sono mai traditi....


..secondo me si cornificano a(ma)bilmente e nessuno di loro ha scoperto ancora l'altro! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
scherzo ovviamente!! 
contenta per loro se sono felici ed hanno trovato il loro equilibrio.
Io per ora con il mio ci convivo benissimo  ma non escludo che in futuro possa migliorare/cambiare qualcosa. Chi lo sa.


----------



## Ultimo (11 Marzo 2015)

Uhlalá ha detto:


> *Una delle mie migliori amiche è come te.....una volta è stata beccata e per questo lasciata......c'è stata malissimo.......ora si è sposata uno con lo stesso suo passato.....è molto felice, ed è finalmente se stessa con quest'uomo, tutti e due sanno che il tradimento è contemplato, proprio perché si conoscono a vicenda e non si raccontano cazzate.......*la cosa buffa è che, per quanto ne so, per adesso non si sono mai traditi....


Sarebbe l'A B C che purtroppo non si conosce. Poi si arriva qua dentro, giustamente, e, oplà..! se non si arriva a quell'A B C che non si aveva prima, il tradimento subito o meno non è servito ad un ca.. ops a nulla.


----------



## Uhlalá (11 Marzo 2015)

Traccia ha detto:


> .*.secondo me si cornificano a(ma)bilmente e nessuno di loro ha scoperto ancora l'altro! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:*
> scherzo ovviamente!!
> contenta per loro se sono felici ed hanno trovato il loro equilibrio.
> Io per ora con il mio ci convivo benissimo  ma non escludo che in futuro possa migliorare/cambiare qualcosa. Chi lo sa.


può essere


----------



## giorgiocan (11 Marzo 2015)

Traccia ha detto:


> Io per ora con il mio ci convivo benissimo  ma non escludo che in futuro possa migliorare/cambiare qualcosa. Chi lo sa.


Giuro che è l'ultimo commento, poi mi ritiro in buon ordine.
A me sembra che tu ci conviva benissimo perchè non vi siete mai trovati assieme in una stanza chiusa dall'esterno. Altrimenti, lo stesso comportamento che sembra naturale a te, non dovrebbe sconvolgerti così tanto alla sola idea di invertire le parti. Mi sembra un ragionamento per categorie astratte. Ma mi fermo, che mi sto facendo i cazzi tuoi.


----------



## Diletta (11 Marzo 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> il tradimento diventa tale solo al momento della scoperta e solo in quel momento chi tradisce realizza il male che può fare o è una consapevolezza che il suo egoismo e superficialità tacita?



Per chi è traditore "inside" vale il:
"non si sa, non esiste"
E chi è così difficilmente realizza il male che può fare dopo la scoperta, realizza il male che si è scatenato e la crisi che segue e vorrebbe avere la macchina del tempo per essere più avveduto e non farsi beccare.
Il discorso cambia quando si tradisce senza averne l'inclinazione, qui i rimorsi di coscienza abbondano.


----------



## Joey Blow (11 Marzo 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Per chi è traditore "inside" vale il:
> "non si sa, non esiste"
> E chi è così difficilmente realizza il male che può fare dopo la scoperta, realizza il male che si è scatenato e la crisi che segue e vorrebbe avere la macchina del tempo per essere più avveduto e non farsi beccare.
> Il discorso cambia quando si tradisce senza averne l'inclinazione, qui i rimorsi di coscienza abbondano.


Ma pussa via tu che hai scoperto tradimenti postumi vecchi di vent'anni e vaffanculo a momenti ci lasci pure l'unico neurone che ti rimane.


----------



## Minerva (11 Marzo 2015)

sono quelli che lothar definiva gli ingenui traditori dell'ultima ora





Diletta ha detto:


> Per chi è traditore "inside" vale il:
> "non si sa, non esiste"
> E chi è così difficilmente realizza il male che può fare dopo la scoperta, realizza il male che si è scatenato e la crisi che segue e vorrebbe avere la macchina del tempo per essere più avveduto e non farsi beccare.
> *Il discorso cambia quando si tradisce senza averne l'inclinazione, qui i rimorsi di coscienza abbondano*.


----------



## Traccia (11 Marzo 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Giuro che è l'ultimo commento, poi mi ritiro in buon ordine.
> A me sembra che tu ci conviva benissimo perchè non vi siete mai trovati assieme in una stanza chiusa dall'esterno. Altrimenti, lo stesso comportamento che sembra naturale a te, non dovrebbe sconvolgerti così tanto alla sola idea di invertire le parti. Mi sembra un ragionamento per categorie astratte. Ma mi fermo, che mi sto facendo i cazzi tuoi.


no ma mi fa piacere la tua osservazione, più che altro non vorrei essere troppo OT rispetto al 3d, penso di aver capito il tuo discorso, ma non sono in grado, oggi, di affrontare quello che dici, preferendo continuare a vivere così...non escludo l'evoluzione, bisogna aver coraggio per cambiare...e poi sono cambiamenti forti, che non si fanno dall'oggi al domani, già è tanto per me, oggi, aver iniziato a pensare che possa esistere anche quest'altra possibilità...
ma da qui all'attuarla, soprattutto stando comunque in un benessere, è lungo. Non impossibile, ma lungo.

Magari se stessi male o in un periodo di crisi o difficoltà metterei in atto cambiamenti più semplicemnete.
Ma stando oggi in un momento molto sereno e felice della mia vita, non mi sento per ora di far stravolgimenti...


----------



## giorgiocan (11 Marzo 2015)

Traccia ha detto:


> Magari se stessi male o in un periodo di crisi o difficoltà metterei in atto cambiamenti più semplicemnete.
> Ma stando oggi in un momento molto sereno e felice della mia vita, non mi sento per ora di far stravolgimenti...


Capito. Nulla da eccepire e sicuramente non voglio fare il guastafeste. Però posso ipotizzare che, nell'eventuale cambiamento, potresti scoprire di poter stare ANCORA meglio.


----------



## Minerva (11 Marzo 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Capito. Nulla da eccepire e sicuramente non voglio fare il guastafeste. Però posso ipotizzare che, nell'eventuale cambiamento, potresti scoprire di poter stare ANCORA meglio.


dipende quanto conta per noi la trasparenza e la lealtà


----------



## Traccia (11 Marzo 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> dipende quanto conta per noi la trasparenza e la lealtà


beh, chi tradisce, per definizione non è nè leale nè trasparente.
A parte il caso raccontato da Uhlallà in cui sono stati leali a dirsi i propri limiti, non è che pullula di coppie che allegramente sbandierano le corna che fanno ai loro partner.

Sai caro, siccome sono trasparente e leale sappi che stasera ti cornificherò a ripetizione con un amante aitante e focoso.
Ma sono leale e trasparente èèèèèèè
quindi apprezza questo mio aspetto e non giudicarmi male, e soprattutto guai a te se mi sfanculi rovinando la nostra storia.


----------



## Minerva (11 Marzo 2015)

Traccia ha detto:


> beh, chi tradisce, per definizione non è nè leale nè trasparente.
> A parte il caso raccontato da Uhlallà in cui sono stati leali a dirsi i propri limiti, non è che pullula di coppie che allegramente sbandierano le corna che fanno ai loro partner.
> 
> Sai caro, siccome sono trasparente e leale sappi che stasera ti cornificherò a ripetizione con un amante aitante e focoso.
> ...


sei una simpaticissima faccia di tolla


----------



## passante (11 Marzo 2015)

mah. forse ci si immagina una sofferenza che poi però se diventa realtà può essere molto diversa.


----------



## passante (11 Marzo 2015)

*minerva*

comunque meno male che ti sei lavata la faccia :singleeye:


----------



## Caciottina (11 Marzo 2015)

passante ha detto:


> mah. forse ci si immagina una sofferenza che poi però se diventa realtà può essere molto diversa.


Quoto


----------



## giorgiocan (11 Marzo 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> dipende quanto conta per noi la trasparenza e la lealtà


Mah, io ho smesso di vederla come una cosa astratta. Non è questione di essere "persone" sincere e leali. E' più come se, dopo 15 anni di matrimonio, mia moglie un giorno mi dicesse: "Sai caro, il mio vero cognome è Riina". Magari a me va bene lo stesso, ma magari anche no.


----------



## Minerva (11 Marzo 2015)

non è questione di definirsi persone oneste ,leali o pure.semplciemente di riuscire a vivere in un certo modo.farcela o non farcela perché non è nelle tue corde  





giorgiocan ha detto:


> Mah, io ho smesso di vederla come una cosa astratta. Non è questione di essere "persone" sincere e leali. E' più come se, dopo 15 anni di matrimonio, mia moglie un giorno mi dicesse: "Sai caro, il mio vero cognome è Riina". Magari a me va bene lo stesso, ma magari anche no.


----------



## FataIgnorante (11 Marzo 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> il tradimento diventa tale solo al momento della scoperta e solo in quel momento chi tradisce realizza il male che può fare o è una consapevolezza che il suo egoismo e superficialità tacita?


...provato a chiederglielo?


----------



## Eratò (11 Marzo 2015)

Traccia ha detto:


> beh, chi tradisce, per definizione non è nè leale nè trasparente.
> A parte il caso raccontato da Uhlallà in cui sono stati leali a dirsi i propri limiti, non è che pullula di coppie che allegramente sbandierano le corna che fanno ai loro partner.
> 
> *Sai caro, siccome sono trasparente e leale sappi che stasera ti cornificherò a ripetizione con un amante aitante e focoso.
> ...


..."inoltre caro volevo precisare che non te la devi prendere o ingelosirti perché si tratta solo di sesso e i sentimenti non c'entrano assolutamente niente.Quindi non essere geloso se con gli altri ballo il twist":rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:Grande Traccia!


----------



## Minerva (11 Marzo 2015)

passante ha detto:


> comunque meno male che ti sei lavata la faccia :singleeye:


ora però ho un cerchio alla testa:singleeye:


----------



## Brunetta (11 Marzo 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Ho vissuto il tradimento in gravidanza con amica del cuore e non mi sono spezzata: *ho smesso di amare e avanti a testa bassa  a sfondare la vita *(ma, come dice bene JB, ero gggiovane).
> 
> *Spezzata invece dal tradimento *senza figli insieme, nè situazioni economiche nè altro di mezzo se non la* fiducia *maciullata. Vedi i casi della vita.


Perché il primo ti ha azzerato l'amore e il secondo no?


----------



## Brunetta (11 Marzo 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> "tacitano", Minerva, "tacitano".
> A parte la grammatica, generalmente* chi tradisce compie una degradazione di sé. Degradare se stessi, la propria immagine davanti a se stessi comporta lo svilimento di tutte le relazioni che prima erano in qualche modo 'pulite'. Ne consegue che il giudizio su se stessi dopo un primo momento di orrore, diventa cinico. E il cinismo contamina anche la relazione con il tradito/tradita. Se io non sono stato capace di meritare da me stesso un comportamento degno di me stesso o dell'immagine che ho sempre nutrito di me stesso*, testimoniata da tutto quello che ho fatto fino a oggi in cui ho tradito, beh, devo forse mantenere una finzione di rispetto verso l'altro?  E cosa cambierebbe se invece di mentirgli gl dicessi la verità? Potrei evitare di aver fatto ciò che ho fatto, potrei evitare di avergli comunque mentito mentre dicevo sì a ciò a cui si doveva dire no? La condizione del traditore serio, non del seriale o del malato o simili, è di quelle che hanno il tratto della definitorietà: non si torna indietro, dopo un tradimento, non si torna indietro.Questo fa del tradimento uan delle poche cose tragiche che ci restano nella vita.


Concordo (sempre dalla spiaggia).


----------



## Brunetta (11 Marzo 2015)

Traccia ha detto:


> io invece *merdina mi ci sento *eccome...
> ma capisco il tuo punto di vista, ed ha senso, anche se non riesco, per me, a 'sentirlo'...





Traccia ha detto:


> no no che non mi offendo, mi piace come hai espresso il concetto e capisco ciò che intendi.
> Intanto ti dico che no, *non mi dispiacerebbe solo per il dolore che ho causato. Ma anche per quello. Soprattutto per quello. Davo per scontato che ci starei male nel perdere una persona, ma sai, quando tradisco è un rischio che corro. Alrimenti non lo farei.
> Il rischio di essere scoperta e di perdere l'altro c'è sempre. Quindi se non volessi perderlo, non lo tradirei e basta.* Nemmeno accollandomi il minimo rischio: non siamo animali guidati da istinti ma siamo persone pensanti e possiamo controllare e decidere le nostre azioni.
> Per questo, nei casi in cui sono stata totalmente innamorata da non voler perdere l'altro per nessun motivo al mondo, beh, in quei casi io non ho tradito. Non l'ho fatto. E non avrei messo mai a rischio la storia.
> ...


Rifletti su quello che hai scritto.
Io rovescerei le proposizioni così:
Mi sento una merdina quindi tradisco rischiando di perdere qualcuno a cui tengo (forse perché temo di non meritare).


----------



## Brunetta (11 Marzo 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Per chi è traditore "inside" vale il:
> "non si sa, non esiste"
> *E chi è così difficilmente realizza il male che può fare dopo la scoperta, realizza il male che si è scatenato e la crisi che segue e vorrebbe avere la macchina del tempo per essere più avveduto e non farsi beccare.*
> Il discorso cambia quando si tradisce senza averne l'inclinazione, qui i rimorsi di coscienza abbondano.


Su questo concordo.
Sulle categorie no.


----------



## Brunetta (11 Marzo 2015)

Traccia ha detto:


> no ma mi fa piacere la tua osservazione, più che altro non vorrei essere troppo OT rispetto al 3d, penso di aver capito il tuo discorso, ma non sono in grado, oggi, di affrontare quello che dici, preferendo continuare a vivere così...non escludo l'evoluzione, bisogna aver coraggio per cambiare...e poi sono cambiamenti forti, che non si fanno dall'oggi al domani, già è tanto per me, oggi, aver iniziato a pensare che possa esistere anche quest'altra possibilità...
> ma da qui all'attuarla, soprattutto stando comunque in un benessere, è lungo. Non impossibile, ma lungo.
> 
> Magari se stessi male o in un periodo di crisi o difficoltà metterei in atto cambiamenti più semplicemnete.
> Ma stando oggi in un momento molto sereno e felice della mia vita, non mi sento per ora di far stravolgimenti...


Ma tu gli uomini con cui tradire dove li trovi?


----------



## Nocciola (11 Marzo 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> "tacitano", Minerva, "tacitano".
> A parte la grammatica, generalmente chi tradisce compie una degradazione di sé. Degradare se stessi, la propria immagine davanti a se stessi comporta lo svilimento di tutte le relazioni che prima erano in qualche modo 'pulite'. Ne consegue che il giudizio su se stessi dopo un primo momento di orrore, diventa cinico. E il cinismo contamina anche la relazione con il tradito/tradita. Se io non sono stato capace di meritare da me stesso un comportamento degno di me stesso o dell'immagine che ho sempre nutrito di me stesso, testimoniata da tutto quello che ho fatto fino a oggi in cui ho tradito, beh, devo forse mantenere una finzione di rispetto verso l'altro?  E cosa cambierebbe se invece di mentirgli gl dicessi la verità? Potrei evitare di aver fatto ciò che ho fatto, potrei evitare di avergli comunque mentito mentre dicevo sì a ciò a cui si doveva dire no? La condizione del traditore serio, non del seriale o del malato o simili, è di quelle che hanno il tratto della definitorietà: non si torna indietro, dopo un tradimento, non si torna indietro.Questo fa del tradimento uan delle poche cose tragiche che ci restano nella vita.


Mai sentita degradata anzi..ho sicuramente scoperto mille lati di me che non conoscevo. Quindi per me un'esperienza positiva che non ha svilito nè me né la mia vita. Mai pentita mai pensato che se tornassi indietro non lo rifarei
Questo ovviamente accantonando il torto che ho fatto a mio marito.

Sono con il cell nom riesco a inserire l'ippopotamo. Come se lo avessi fatto


----------



## Nicka (11 Marzo 2015)

Traccia ha detto:


> beh, chi tradisce, per definizione non è nè leale nè trasparente.
> A parte il caso raccontato da Uhlallà in cui sono stati leali a dirsi i propri limiti, non è che pullula di coppie che allegramente sbandierano le corna che fanno ai loro partner.
> 
> *Sai caro, siccome sono trasparente e leale sappi che stasera ti cornificherò a ripetizione con un amante aitante e focoso.
> ...


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Bello però!!!!


----------



## Traccia (11 Marzo 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma tu gli uomini con cui tradire dove li trovi?


i miei amanti li ho incontrati soprattutto in ambito lavorativo.
Persone di passaggio (nessuno ha mai conosciuto/incrociato l'altro) nel corso degli anni.


----------



## Nicka (11 Marzo 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Mai sentita degradata anzi..ho sicuramente scoperto mille lati di me che non conoscevo. Quindi per me un'esperienza positiva che non ha svilito nè me né la mia vita. Mai pentita mai pensato che se tornassi indietro non lo rifarei
> Questo ovviamente accantonando il torto che ho fatto a mio marito.
> 
> Sono con il cell nom riesco a inserire l'ippopotamo. Come se lo avessi fatto


Tu l'hai praticamente vissuta come la scoperta di un lato di te che fino a 5 minuti prima era inattivo?


----------



## Nocciola (11 Marzo 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Tu l'hai praticamente vissuta come la scoperta di un lato di te che fino a 5 minuti prima era inattivo?


Si ma non legato al sesso. Io sono stata una prima del tradimento e un'altra dal tradimento in poi. Preferisco di gran lunga quella che sono ora. E a dir la verità tutti quelli che mi conoscono la pensano come me anche se non sanno il perché


----------



## Nicka (11 Marzo 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Si ma non legato al sesso. Io sono stata una prima del tradimento e un'altra dal tradimento in poi. Preferisco di gran lunga quella che sono ora. E a dir la verità tutti quelli che mi conoscono la pensano come me anche se non sanno il perché


Ti ha resa più completa in un certo senso...
Strambo eh, ma di norma il sesso è sempre l'ultima cosa...


----------



## Brunetta (11 Marzo 2015)

Traccia ha detto:


> i miei amanti li ho incontrati soprattutto in ambito lavorativo.
> Persone di passaggio (nessuno ha mai conosciuto/incrociato l'altro) nel corso degli anni.


Chiedevo per sapere dove si trovano tipi così interessanti.


----------



## Brunetta (11 Marzo 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Si ma non legato al sesso. Io sono stata una prima del tradimento e un'altra dal tradimento in poi. Preferisco di gran lunga quella che sono ora. E a dir la verità tutti quelli che mi conoscono la pensano come me anche se non sanno il perché


La capacità di mentire su una cosa essenziale non ti ha turbata?


----------



## Nocciola (11 Marzo 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ti ha resa più completa in un certo senso...
> Strambo eh, ma di norma il sesso è sempre l'ultima cosa...


Mi ha reso più consapevole di me, più sicura, meno intransigente verso molte cose, più capace di osservare..insomma un'altra persona.
Non dipende dal tradumento forse ma dalla persona con cui ho tradito


----------



## Nocciola (11 Marzo 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> La capacità di mentire su una cosa essenziale non ti ha turbata?


No. In quel momento era quello che volevo. Sinceramente non avendo dovuto raccontare particolari bugie perchè lo vedevo in momenti in cui nessuno mi cercava ho davvero vissuto in modo parallelo senza che i due mondi si incontrassero.
Quando si incontravano era come se dimenticassi cosa era l'altro per me. Esattamente come capita ora quando ci si vede tutti insieme


----------



## Brunetta (11 Marzo 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> No. In quel momento era quello che volevo. Sinceramente non avendo dovuto raccontare particolari bugie perchè lo vedevo in momenti in cui nessuno mi cercava ho davvero vissuto in modo parallelo senza che i due mondi si incontrassero.
> Quando si incontravano era come se dimenticassi cosa era l'altro per me. Esattamente come capita ora quando ci si vede tutti insieme


Era importante capire come si può vivere in modo separato le situazioni.


----------



## Nocciola (11 Marzo 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Era importante capire come si può vivere in modo separato le situazioni.


A sapertelo spiegare lo farei.
Io l'ho vissuta da sempre e subito così
ogni gesto e ogni parola detta a mio marito in quel periodo era assolutamente spontaneo e sincero. Poi chiudevo una porta e ne riaprivo un'altra.


----------



## Trinità (11 Marzo 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Invece sono convinta che chi tradisce non si renda conto fino in fondo.
> È un po' come sapere che una colica è dolorosa ma c'è differenza se viene al vicino di casa, a un amico, a un partner o a te.


Sicuramente se si rendesse conto fino in fondo non tradirebbe........
Sapere ed essere consapevole non sono la stessa cosa.


----------



## Horny (11 Marzo 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> il tradimento diventa tale solo al momento della scoperta e solo in quel momento chi tradisce realizza il male che può fare o è una consapevolezza che il suo egoismo e superficialità tacita?


Non è domanda da te.


----------



## Horny (11 Marzo 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> il tradimento diventa tale solo al momento della scoperta e solo in quel momento chi tradisce realizza il male che può fare o è una consapevolezza che il suo egoismo e superficialità tacita?


Scusa, ma fatico troppo sul l'italiano del secondo periodo.


----------



## Buscopann (11 Marzo 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> il tradimento diventa tale solo al momento della scoperta e solo in quel momento chi tradisce realizza il male che può fare o è una consapevolezza che il suo egoismo e superficialità tacita?


Come al solito arrivo tardi e avrete già scritto tutto quello che c'era da dire. Però l'argomento mi interessa e voglio dire la mia, nonostante sia sfatto e disfatto dopo una giornata interminabile di riunione, con questa cravatta rossa che ciondola per i sobbalzi del treno e che mi ricorda una lingua a penzoloni di un San Bernardo.

Credo che fino a quando una persona non provi in prima persona il dolore che può arrecare un tradimento, non capirà mai per davvero (neppure nel momento della scoperta) cosa significhi.
Sarebbe come farsi raccontare la guerra da uno che c'è stato. Lo puoi immaginare, ma non capirai mai veramente cosa significhi trovarcisi in mezzo.

Buscopann


----------



## Minerva (11 Marzo 2015)

Horny ha detto:


> Scusa, ma fatico troppo sul l'italiano del secondo periodo.


penso che mi iscriverò immediatamente ad un corso  per la terza età.
perdonatemi


----------



## Mary The Philips (11 Marzo 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Perché il primo ti ha azzerato l'amore e il secondo no?



Non me l'ha azzerato proprio di botto, ma la disillusione è stata talmente potente e a largo spettro (c'erano di mezzo la gravidanza e l'amica del cuore), che l'unica per sopravvivere (avevo anche altre problematiche da affrontare all'epoca non di poco conto) che la mia mente, il cuore e non so che altro mi hanno salvaguardata azzerandomi i sentimenti. E' come se si fosse chiusa una valvola, li ho cancellati entrambi (pur continuando a vivere con lui per cause necessarie) da ogni mio sentire. Paradossalmente perfino l'odio per lui si è scatenato nel periodo del divorzio, molti anni dopo, come se fosse stato lì, aspettando di essere stappato. Poi è passato pure quello e mò riposa in pace 

Il secondo lo considero un tradimento supremo non solo della donna, moglie, madre, persona che sono, ma anche di ogni valore condiviso. Dimmi tu cosa rimane... Epperò incredibilmente tenta di sopravvivere tutto il buono che c'è stato, seppure annaspando nella melma; quell'amore che ha stravolto le nostre vite pur di essere, sento che è ancora lì e che mi urla di raccoglierlo perchè ancora vivo. Così mi pare tra i fumi del rancore.


----------



## Zod (11 Marzo 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> il tradimento diventa tale solo al momento della scoperta e solo in quel momento chi tradisce realizza il male che può fare o è una consapevolezza che il suo egoismo e superficialità tacita?


Chi tradisce sa ciò che fa e non merita alcuna comprensione. Solo calci in culo. Non vale la pena mettersi nei suoi panni, visto che lui non lo ha fatto prima nei confronti del tradito. Non c'è da capire, cercare un perché, o altro. Ha accettato il rischio e ne paga le conseguenze come è umanamente lecito aspettarsi. Patetico chi nega l'evidenza, chi si scusa, chi dice che non pensava di far soffrire tanto, chi è stato vittima delle circostanze, chi accusa il tradito di trascuratezza. Tutto irrilevante. Hai scelto di rubare, ne accetti il rischio, ti hanno beccato, paga le conseguenze e fanculo.


----------



## Brunetta (12 Marzo 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Non me l'ha azzerato proprio di botto, ma la disillusione è stata talmente potente e a largo spettro (c'erano di mezzo la gravidanza e l'amica del cuore), che l'unica per sopravvivere (avevo anche altre problematiche da affrontare all'epoca non di poco conto) che la mia mente, il cuore e non so che altro mi hanno salvaguardata azzerandomi i sentimenti. E' come se si fosse chiusa una valvola, li ho cancellati entrambi (pur continuando a vivere con lui per cause necessarie) da ogni mio sentire. Paradossalmente perfino l'odio per lui si è scatenato nel periodo del divorzio, molti anni dopo, come se fosse stato lì, aspettando di essere stappato. Poi è passato pure quello e mò riposa in pace
> 
> Il secondo lo considero un tradimento supremo non solo della donna, moglie, madre, persona che sono, ma anche di ogni valore condiviso. Dimmi tu cosa rimane... Epperò incredibilmente tenta di sopravvivere tutto il buono che c'è stato, seppure annaspando nella melma; quell'amore che ha stravolto le nostre vite pur di essere, sento che è ancora lì e che mi urla di raccoglierlo perchè ancora vivo. Così mi pare tra i fumi del rancore.


Per me vuoi salvare la tua vita i tuoi ricordi belli .
Ma basti tu.


----------



## Diletta (12 Marzo 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Non me l'ha azzerato proprio di botto, ma la disillusione è stata talmente potente e a largo spettro (c'erano di mezzo la gravidanza e l'amica del cuore), che l'unica per sopravvivere (avevo anche altre problematiche da affrontare all'epoca non di poco conto) che la mia mente, il cuore e non so che altro mi hanno salvaguardata azzerandomi i sentimenti. E' come se si fosse chiusa una valvola, li ho cancellati entrambi (pur continuando a vivere con lui per cause necessarie) da ogni mio sentire. Paradossalmente perfino l'odio per lui si è scatenato nel periodo del divorzio, molti anni dopo, come se fosse stato lì, aspettando di essere stappato. Poi è passato pure quello e mò riposa in pace
> 
> Il secondo lo considero un tradimento supremo non solo della donna, moglie, madre, persona che sono, ma anche di ogni valore condiviso. Dimmi tu cosa rimane... Epperò incredibilmente tenta di sopravvivere tutto il buono che c'è stato, seppure annaspando nella melma; quell'amore che ha stravolto le nostre vite pur di essere, sento che è ancora lì e che mi urla di raccoglierlo perchè ancora vivo.* Così mi pare tra i fumi del rancore.*



Sono sensazioni ovattate e mescolate a tutto il resto, lo so bene.
Non si capisce, infatti, se l'amore c'è ancora e quanto ne sia stato intaccato.
Difficilissimo leggersi dentro e pensare che mai avrei creduto possibile avere dubbi al riguardo.
"Ma uno se ama ancora lo sa no?" ero solita dirmi.
E invece no, può non saperlo...
Poi, ho smesso di volermene accertare, e ho ricominciato a vivere, alla giornata, prendendo il meglio da ogni giorno, assaporando e sfruttando ogni attimo perché era il mio tempo che passava e avevo finalmente capito quanto fosse prezioso per me.
E mi sono accorta che la questione amore-non amore non era più così rilevante, che potevo anche lasciarla lì, in sospeso, in attesa...
Sono rimasta talmente delusa da un amore che credevo così immenso e pulito che non mi va più di dedicare energie per riuscire a renderlo ancora splendente.
E' impossibile come impresa e ne ho preso atto trovando un mio equilibrio personale.
E finché la barca va...


----------



## Joey Blow (12 Marzo 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Sono sensazioni ovattate e mescolate a tutto il resto, lo so bene.
> Non si capisce, infatti, se l'amore c'è ancora e quanto ne sia stato intaccato.
> Difficilissimo leggersi dentro e pensare che mai avrei creduto possibile avere dubbi al riguardo.
> "Ma uno se ama ancora lo sa no?" ero solita dirmi.
> ...


Io non mi capacito. Come cazzo è possibile che tu a, immagino, cinquanta e rotti anni improvvisamente scopri i tradimenti di tuo marito di quand'eravate fidanzati, cioè di almeno vent'anni fa, e il risultato è questo, cioè una completa inebetita. Boh. Cioè: VENT'ANNI FA. Non ieri, non un anno, non dieci, VENTI. E che cazzo.


----------



## Minerva (12 Marzo 2015)

ehi ma c'ho le stellette pure io, le hai messe tu fanty?
e quindi ho vinto qualche cosa?


----------



## Mary The Philips (12 Marzo 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Per me vuoi salvare la tua vita i tuoi ricordi belli .
> Ma basti tu.



Che voglia salvare qualcosa è pacifico, ma non i ricordi belli; quelli, insieme a tutti gli anni trascorsi insieme, li ho già impacchettati e accantonati negli scantinati del mio cervello. 

Non so se mi basto io.


----------



## JON (12 Marzo 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> il tradimento diventa tale solo al momento della scoperta e* solo in quel momento chi tradisce realizza il male che può fare o è una consapevolezza che il suo egoismo e superficialità tacita*?


Entrambe le cose. Un po' come il detto "occhio non vede, cuore non duole".


----------



## Diletta (12 Marzo 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Io non mi capacito. Come cazzo è possibile che tu a, immagino, cinquanta e rotti anni improvvisamente scopri i tradimenti di tuo marito di quand'eravate fidanzati, cioè di almeno vent'anni fa, e il risultato è questo, cioè una completa inebetita. Boh. Cioè: VENT'ANNI FA. Non ieri, non un anno, non dieci, VENTI. E che cazzo.



Ma guarda che c'entra poco.
Anche se l'avessi saputo il giorno prima di morire ci sarei rimasta di merda.
Tu non puoi capire l'intensità della storia che abbiamo avuto noi da giovani, una cosa folle da andare fuori di testa dalla passione che ci ardeva (o mi ardeva...).
Non puoi capire.
E poi, la scivolata di poco tempo fa, insomma...c'era un bel po' di carne al fuoco, se vogliamo essere sinceri...
C'era, perché sono fuori dal pantano, finalmente (ma era meglio non scriverlo per scaramanzia).


----------



## Diletta (12 Marzo 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Che voglia salvare qualcosa è pacifico, ma non i ricordi belli; quelli, insieme a tutti gli anni trascorsi insieme, li ho già impacchettati e accantonati negli scantinati del mio cervello.
> 
> Non so se mi basto io.



E qui la si può capire in due modi contrapposti:
- li hai riposti con cura perché ci tieni
- li hai riposti (senza cura) perché non li vuoi ricordare, quindi distacco.

Qual è il tuo?


----------



## Joey Blow (13 Marzo 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ma guarda che c'entra poco.
> Anche se l'avessi saputo il giorno prima di morire ci sarei rimasta di merda.
> Tu non puoi capire l'intensità della storia che abbiamo avuto noi da giovani, una cosa folle da andare fuori di testa dalla passione che ci ardeva (o mi ardeva...).
> Non puoi capire.
> ...


Ho capito rimanerci di merda, MA NON COSI'. Cazzo, a te sono saltate tutte le connessioni neurali, al punto che hai dovuto cercare sostegno altrove ed hai trovato il gatto e la volpe, cioè il prete e lo psicologo, che hanno finito per demolire quel poco di cervello che avevi. Oh cazzo, Dilè, ma cosa non posso capire l'intesità, VAFFANCULO dai. Mica che sei stata innamorata solo tu. E porca la puttana, ma cazzo da quei tradimenti sono pure passati quattro lustri, e che è. E' che tu non sai un cazzo, non hai avuto ALTRO cazzo, non sai niente e manco capisci niente. Completamente ebete, solo casa e chiesa e psicologo e prega Gesù buono e i Santi che ti fanno la grazia. Ma te la facessero pure sta cazzo di grazia. Il colpo di grazia, dico.


----------



## Mary The Philips (13 Marzo 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> E qui la si può capire in due modi contrapposti:
> - li hai riposti con cura perché ci tieni
> - li hai riposti (senza cura) perché non li vuoi ricordare, quindi distacco.
> 
> Qual è il tuo?



I ricordi degi ultimi anni sono stati bruciati dall'incrocio di dati e date che si sono sovrapposti al tradimento. Cosa dovrei farmene della bellezza di certe cenette romantiche in riva al mare e del ricordo dei suoi occhi languidi e della sua mano che cercava sempre la mia ora che so che, per esempio, che la settimana prima si era fatto fare un pompino dalla sua amante? Tipo, eh.

Anche quelli del prima ora non hanno più senso, mi viene da prendere le distanze da tutto quanto, non lo riconosco come qualcosa di prezioso e inattaccabile come ho sempre fatto. Non riconosco lui, figuriamoci i ricordi.


----------



## Minerva (13 Marzo 2015)

sapete quale sia la soglia dei cazzi minimi?
sopra i cinque non si è classificate? dopo il decimo l'equilibrio è garantito al limone?


----------



## ivanl (13 Marzo 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> I ricordi degi ultimi anni sono stati bruciati dall'incrocio di dati e date che si sono sovrapposti al tradimento. Cosa dovrei farmene della bellezza di certe cenette romantiche in riva al mare e del ricordo dei suoi occhi languidi e della sua mano che cercava sempre la mia ora che so che, per esempio, che la settimana prima si era fatto fare un pompino dalla sua amante? Tipo, eh.
> 
> Anche quelli del prima ora non hanno più senso, mi viene da prendere le distanze da tutto quanto, non lo riconosco come qualcosa di prezioso e inattaccabile come ho sempre fatto. Non riconosco lui, figuriamoci i ricordi.


Ma con queste premesse come fai a pensare di provare a rimettere in piedi il rapporto? 
Chiedo, non e' una critica


----------



## Joey Blow (13 Marzo 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> sapete quale sia la soglia dei cazzi minimi?
> sopra i cinque non si è classificate? dopo il decimo l'equilibrio è garantito al limone?


Ma abbi pazienza, brutta cogliona, le esperienze formano le persone. O co ntribuiscono a formarle. Quindi pure la forma mentis. Se tu NON HAI ESPERIENZA di rapporti con gli uomini, di nessun altro tipo che non sia "buongiorno" o "buonasera", come pretendi poi di capire come sono, anche a grandi linee, nei rapporti con le donne? Rapporti intimi, amorosi o sessuali o quant'altro. Perchè te l'ha detto un prete? Lo psocologo della mutua? Oh?


----------



## Nicka (13 Marzo 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> sapete quale sia la soglia dei cazzi minimi?
> sopra i cinque non si è classificate? dopo il decimo l'equilibrio è garantito al limone?


Non è questione di cazzi minimi dai...
Ma è anche vero che una donna che è stata con un solo uomo nella vita può essere anche la persona più completa del mondo, ma inevitabilmente ha visto solo una persona. Mettiamoci poi che ci sono persone che hanno pure una chiusura mentale totale dal non vedere a 5 cm dal proprio naso...


----------



## free (13 Marzo 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Non è questione di cazzi minimi dai...
> Ma è anche vero che una donna che è stata con un solo uomo nella vita può essere anche la persona più completa del mondo, ma inevitabilmente ha visto solo una persona. Mettiamoci poi che ci sono persone che hanno pure una chiusura mentale totale dal non vedere a 5 cm dal proprio naso...



ma appunto la Diletta ha ammesso che sarebbe stato meglio per lei (e un po' per tutti) avere avventure in gioventù

il che vuol dire che se ne rende conto, no?


----------



## Nocciola (13 Marzo 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Non è questione di cazzi minimi dai...
> Ma è anche vero che una donna che è stata con un solo uomo nella vita può essere anche la persona più completa del mondo, ma inevitabilmente ha visto solo una persona. *Mettiamoci poi che ci sono persone che hanno pure una chiusura mentale totale dal non vedere a 5 cm dal proprio naso.*..


forse più questo che l'aver vissuro con una persona sola
Perchè se oltre ad avere avuto solo un uomo, vivi solo e letteralmente per lui isolandoti da tutto direi che non hai proprio idea di cosa succede oltre le mura di casa tua


----------



## Minerva (13 Marzo 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Non è questione di cazzi minimi dai...
> Ma è anche vero che una donna che è stata con un solo uomo nella vita può essere anche la persona più completa del mondo, ma inevitabilmente ha visto solo una persona. *Mettiamoci poi che ci sono persone che hanno pure una chiusura mentale totale dal non vedere a 5 cm dal proprio naso..*.


anche tra quelle dalle innumerevoli performances, ca va sans dire


----------



## Sbriciolata (13 Marzo 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> forse più questo che l'aver vissuro con una persona sola
> Perchè se oltre ad avere avuto solo un uomo, vivi solo e letteralmente per lui isolandoti da tutto direi che non hai proprio idea di cosa succede oltre le mura di casa tua


quoto.


----------



## Tebe (13 Marzo 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> sapete quale sia la soglia dei cazzi minimi?
> sopra i cinque non si è classificate? dopo il decimo l'equilibrio è garantito al limone?


Ma perché ti ostini a vedere questa cosa solo con la metratura dei cazzi presi.
Già nel altro 3d si era spiegato che era un discorso più complesso e inerente soprattutto alla sfera sentimentale.
I cazzi venivano dopo.




Hai voglia di cazzo Min?
La primavera?


----------



## Joey Blow (13 Marzo 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Hai voglia di cazzo Min?
> La primavera?


Ha anche un buco per avatar, vedi tu.


----------



## Mary The Philips (13 Marzo 2015)

ivanl519432 ha detto:
			
		

> Ma con queste premesse come fai a pensare di provare a rimettere in piedi il rapporto?
> Chiedo, non e' una critica



La premessa e' tutta la mappazza del tradimento, non e' un pompino che fa la differenza. Cio' che sto provando a fare e' l'unica cosa che ora sento giusta per me. In corso d'opera non so che succedera'. 

Tu sei stato tradito ma non hai perdonato?


----------



## Ultimo (13 Marzo 2015)

Avete tralasciato un elemento importante nella valutazione: Bisognerebbe provare i diversi cm del cazzo nello stesso uomo, lo so non si può fare. Lo stesso dicasi per la... figa. 

Accontentarsi però di ciò che si vive e che si trova, ok, è ok. 

Però chissà per quale motivo penso una cosa: Essermi trovato ad avere esperienze sessuali oppure no sono sicuro che non mi ha formato cambiandomi. Forse, forse però..! mi ha cambiato, riuscire a parlarci con le persone, mi dispiace solo che, io, non ho parlato solo con donne, eh si anche con uomini. aò non sto parlando di sesso eh. Ma di vita fatta di percezione di ciò vedo, sento ed elaboro. Ma capisco bene che una figa calda bagnata e sensuale sia migliore di una asciutta e.....

Vabbè scusatemi se mentre scrivo penso ad un 90°


----------



## Nicka (13 Marzo 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> anche tra quelle dalle innumerevoli performances, ca va sans dire


Parlavo di chiusura mentale infatti...non di gambe!


----------



## Minerva (13 Marzo 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ma perché ti ostini a vedere questa cosa solo con la metratura dei cazzi presi.
> Già nel altro 3d si era spiegato che era un discorso più complesso e inerente soprattutto alla sfera sentimentale.
> I cazzi venivano dopo.
> 
> ...


non sono io che mi ostino veramente.
ho voglia di tante cose , il cazzo in particolare non mi è mai mancato ma gli ho sempre dato un valore relativo.
si sa che sono una figa di legno


----------



## Joey Blow (13 Marzo 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> non sono io che mi ostino veramente.
> ho voglia di tante cose , il cazzo in particolare non mi è mai mancato ma gli ho sempre dato un valore relativo.
> si sa che sono una figa di legno


Si sa che hai la testa di legno, casomai. Ed il culo di piombo (pesa).


----------



## Minerva (13 Marzo 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Si sa che hai la testa di legno, casomai. Ed il culo di piombo (pesa).


ma quanto mi ami?


----------



## Dalida (13 Marzo 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> anche tra quelle dalle innumerevoli performances, ca va sans dire


la chiusura mentale sicuramente non dipende solo dal numero di storie avute, ma anche, è un fattore che può influire.
se conosci tante persone, hai relazioni con loro, ovviamente vieni a contatto con una certa varietà.
c'è sicuramente chi non mette a frutto nulla degli insegnamenti ricevuti, ma questo vale un po' per tutto.
è vero pure che non c'è bisogno che una donna abbia mille storie per essere mentalmente aperta, tuttavia molte donne che hanno avuto un solo uomo poi tendono a non essere affatto aperte mentalmente.
manco credo sia una coincidenza.


----------



## Minerva (13 Marzo 2015)

chissà chi lo sa.dipende

con questo vado che devo stirarmi il ciuffo da jeanpierre.
ci si becca 





Dalida ha detto:


> la chiusura mentale sicuramente non dipende solo dal numero di storie avute, ma anche, è un fattore che può influire.
> se conosci tante persone, hai relazioni con loro, ovviamente vieni a contatto con una certa varietà.
> c'è sicuramente chi non mette a frutto nulla degli insegnamenti ricevuti, ma questo vale un po' per tutto.
> è vero pure che non c'è bisogno che una donna abbia mille storie per essere mentalmente aperta, tuttavia molte donne che hanno avuto un solo uomo poi tendono a non essere affatto aperte mentalmente.
> manco credo sia una coincidenza.


----------



## Dalida (13 Marzo 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> chissà chi lo sa.dipende
> 
> con questo vado che devo stirarmi il ciuffo da jeanpierre.
> ci si becca


ovvio che dipende, ma una cosa che ho imparato avendo tanti uomini è proprio che non sono affatto tutti uguali, pertanto chi lo ripete (come diletta, o come fantastica) dimostra la propria inesperienza con questa sola frase.
buono stiraggio di ciuffo.


----------



## Diletta (13 Marzo 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ho capito rimanerci di merda, MA NON COSI'. Cazzo, a te sono saltate tutte le connessioni neurali, al punto che hai dovuto cercare sostegno altrove ed hai trovato il gatto e la volpe, cioè il prete e lo psicologo, che hanno finito per demolire quel poco di cervello che avevi. Oh cazzo, Dilè, ma cosa non posso capire l'intesità, VAFFANCULO dai. Mica che sei stata innamorata solo tu. E porca la puttana, ma cazzo da quei tradimenti sono pure passati quattro lustri, e che è. E' che tu non sai un cazzo, non hai avuto ALTRO cazzo, non sai niente e manco capisci niente. Completamente ebete, solo casa e chiesa e psicologo e prega Gesù buono e i Santi che ti fanno la grazia. Ma te la facessero pure sta cazzo di grazia. Il colpo di grazia, dico.




...questa volta potevi fare di meglio!
La primavera ti fiacca...


----------



## Nobody (13 Marzo 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> ovvio che dipende*, ma una cosa che ho imparato avendo tanti uomini è proprio che non sono affatto tutti uguali*, pertanto chi lo ripete (come diletta, o come fantastica) dimostra la propria inesperienza con questa sola frase.
> buono stiraggio di ciuffo.


che poi dovrebbe essere una cosa abbastanza evidente... anche solo osservando con attenzione la vita di tutti i giorni, non serve necessariamente andarci a letto.


----------



## Joey Blow (13 Marzo 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma quanto mi ami?


La misura esatta in cui tu mi vuoi bene.


----------



## Dalida (13 Marzo 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> che poi dovrebbe essere una cosa abbastanza evidente... anche solo osservando con attenzione la vita di tutti i giorni, non serve necessariamente andarci a letto.


infatti.
in generale, se è vero (e lo è) che le esperienze non garantiscono l'apertura mentale, figurati quanto può aiutare stare con una e una sola persona tutta la vita.


----------



## Diletta (13 Marzo 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> I ricordi degi ultimi anni sono stati bruciati dall'incrocio di dati e date che si sono sovrapposti al tradimento. Cosa dovrei farmene della bellezza di certe cenette romantiche in riva al mare e del ricordo dei suoi occhi languidi e della sua mano che cercava sempre la mia ora che so che, per esempio, che la settimana prima si era fatto fare un pompino dalla sua amante? Tipo, eh.
> 
> Anche quelli del prima ora non hanno più senso, mi viene da prendere le distanze da tutto quanto, non lo riconosco come qualcosa di prezioso e inattaccabile come ho sempre fatto. Non riconosco lui, figuriamoci i ricordi.



Sì, ti capisco.
Succede un po' lo stesso anche a me: i ricordi a me più cari sono stati archiviati e chiusi a chiave perché così non mi fanno male.
Riesco a non pensarci e fine, niente più foto da riguardare nostalgicamente, niente di niente.
Il dato di fatto è che mi ha distrutto i ricordi più belli perché questo è, e non ci posso fare proprio nulla.
Dovrei fare uno "slalom" da olimpiade per trovare ricordi neutri che non mi rievochino una delle sue numerose bravate e che possa quindi ricordare serenamente.
Non l'ho ancora fatto perché questa cosa mi stanca.
Ora vivo basandomi unicamente sul "qui e ora", poi in futuro si vedrà.
Al momento per me è come se non avessimo una storia alle spalle, tutto è sospeso tranne l'oggi.
Non so effettivamente se sia sano vivere così, di sicuro non è bello, ma mi protegge.


----------



## Joey Blow (13 Marzo 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> ...questa volta potevi fare di meglio!
> La primavera ti fiacca...


Che cazzo di ritardata.


----------



## Diletta (13 Marzo 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> infatti.
> in generale, se è vero (e lo è) che le esperienze non garantiscono l'apertura mentale, figurati quanto può aiutare stare con una e una sola persona tutta la vita.



Certo, è riduttivo e l'ho sempre detto.
Ma non pensiate che sia rimasta rinchiusa in casa ad aspettare lui che mi venisse a prendere...(ma c'è qualcuna che lo fa?).
Ho studiato, ho lavorato (anche lontano da casa) etc. etc.
Sono solo andata a letto con un unico uomo.


----------



## Dalida (13 Marzo 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Certo, è riduttivo e l'ho sempre detto.
> Ma non pensiate che sia rimasta rinchiusa in casa ad aspettare lui che mi venisse a prendere...(ma c'è qualcuna che lo fa?).
> Ho studiato, ho lavorato (anche lontano da casa) etc. etc.
> Sono solo andata a letto con un unico uomo.


non parlavo di te, o meglio ti ho menzionata ma solo a mò di esempio, e non tanto per il vissuto quanto per il tenore dei discorsi che spesso fai sugli uomini tutti uguali ecc.
andare a letto con un unico uomo non è che sia un problema di per sé, è che giocoforza non hai altre esperienze sentimentali e nemmeno conoscenze più o meno superficiali derivanti da una breve frequentazione.
in questo senso, è ovviamente limitante.
spesso si dice appunto che avere tanti uomini o donne non implichi maturità, o apertura mentale e via così.
sottolineavo un'ovvietà, e cioè che è anche vero che averne solo uno sicuramente rema verso una direzione molto circoscritta.


----------



## Diletta (13 Marzo 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> forse più questo che l'aver vissuro con una persona sola
> Perchè se oltre ad avere avuto solo un uomo, vivi solo e letteralmente per lui isolandoti da tutto direi che non hai proprio idea di cosa succede oltre le mura di casa tua



ma è riferito per caso a me?
Vivere solo per lui...insomma, è leggermente eccessivo!
Diciamo che chi è follemente innamorato/a mette il compagno/a sopra ad ogni cosa ed ogni cosa diventa più bella se si ama.
Ma è normale no?


----------



## Diletta (13 Marzo 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> non parlavo di te, o meglio ti ho menzionata ma solo a mò di esempio, e non tanto per il vissuto quanto per il tenore dei discorsi che spesso fai sugli uomini tutti uguali ecc.
> andare a letto con un unico uomo non è che sia un problema di per sé, è che giocoforza non hai altre esperienze sentimentali e nemmeno conoscenze più o meno superficiali derivanti da una breve frequentazione.
> *in questo senso, è ovviamente limitante.*
> spesso si dice appunto che avere tanti uomini o donne non implichi maturità, o apertura mentale e via così.
> sottolineavo un'ovvietà, e cioè che *è anche vero che averne solo uno sicuramente rema verso una direzione molto circoscritta.*



E infatti.
E' per questo che ho trasmesso alle mie figlie l'importanza dello sperimentare.
Alla faccia della chiusura mentale!!! :carneval:


----------



## ivanl (13 Marzo 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> La premessa e' tutta la mappazza del tradimento, non e' un pompino che fa la differenza. Cio' che sto provando a fare e' l'unica cosa che ora sento giusta per me. In corso d'opera non so che succedera'.
> 
> Tu sei stato tradito ma non hai perdonato?


Non sono stato tradito,diciamo che mia moglie ha giocato un pò troppo con il pensiero su un tipo. Ma già questo mi ha fatto perdere una parte della fiducia che avevo. Se tradisse non avrei il minimo dubbio a chiudere all'istante nonostante abbiamo un figlio


----------



## Uhlalá (13 Marzo 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> ma è riferito per caso a me?
> Vivere solo per lui...insomma, è leggermente eccessivo!
> Diciamo che chi è follemente innamorato/a mette il compagno/a sopra ad ogni cosa ed ogni cosa diventa più bella se si ama.
> Ma è normale no?


Diletta mettere l'amato sopra ogni cosa è malsano.


----------



## Tebe (13 Marzo 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> ma è riferito per caso a me?
> Vivere solo per lui...insomma, è leggermente eccessivo!
> Diciamo che chi è follemente innamorato/a mette il compagno/a sopra ad ogni cosa ed ogni cosa diventa più bella se si ama.
> Ma è normale no?


No.
Perché rinunci a te.
E non è mai giusto.
Io avrei paura di un uomo che mi mette sopra tutto.
Mi sentirei chiusa.
E in un rapporto vagamente malsano


----------



## Uhlalá (13 Marzo 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> No.
> Perché rinunci a te.
> E non è mai giusto.
> Io avrei paura di un uomo che mi mette sopra tutto.
> ...


Lo abbiamo scritto contemporaneamente


----------



## Nicka (13 Marzo 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> No.
> Perché rinunci a te.
> E non è mai giusto.
> Io avrei paura di un uomo che mi mette sopra tutto.
> ...


Quoto.


----------



## Nobody (13 Marzo 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> infatti.
> in generale, se è vero (e lo è) che le esperienze non garantiscono l'apertura mentale, figurati quanto può aiutare stare con una e una sola persona tutta la vita.


le esperienze arricchiscono sicuramente una vita e danno spunti per crescere, che poi vengano colti o meno sta alla persona... ci sono tanti che continuano a commettere gli stessi errori e non imparano mai, nonostante tutto. Ma l'apertura mentale è una caratteristica che sta al di sopra di esse. L'apertura mentale secondo me è ascoltare punti di vista diversi (che poi si impara sempre qualcosa) e soprattutto quando è il caso saper anche cambiare idea. 
Nello specifico comunque hai ragione, in genere aver avuto solo un partner può essere penalizzante... ma d'altronde incontrare la persona giusta è un mix di consapevolezza e culo. Conosco gente che si è accoppiata a scuola ed è ancora felicemente sposata.


----------



## Minerva (13 Marzo 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> le esperienze arricchiscono sicuramente una vita e danno spunti per crescere, che poi vengano colti o meno sta alla persona... ci sono tanti che continuano a commettere gli stessi errori e non imparano mai, nonostante tutto. Ma l'apertura mentale è una caratteristica che sta al di sopra di esse. L'apertura mentale secondo me è ascoltare punti di vista diversi (che poi si impara sempre qualcosa) e soprattutto quando è il caso saper anche cambiare idea.
> Nello specifico comunque hai ragione, in genere aver avuto solo un partner può essere penalizzante... ma d'altronde incontrare la persona giusta è un *mix di consapevolezza e culo.* Conosco gente che si è accoppiata a scuola ed è ancora felicemente sposata.


vero


----------



## Dalida (13 Marzo 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> le esperienze arricchiscono sicuramente una vita e danno spunti per crescere, che poi vengano colti o meno sta alla persona... ci sono tanti che continuano a commettere gli stessi errori e non imparano mai, nonostante tutto. Ma l'apertura mentale è una caratteristica che sta al di sopra di esse. L'apertura mentale secondo me è ascoltare punti di vista diversi (che poi si impara sempre qualcosa) e soprattutto quando è il caso saper anche cambiare idea.
> Nello specifico comunque hai ragione, in genere aver avuto solo un partner può essere penalizzante... ma d'altronde incontrare la persona giusta è un mix di consapevolezza e culo. Conosco gente che si è accoppiata a scuola ed è ancora felicemente sposata.


l'apertura mentale è un concetto astratto se non viene applicato mai, questo volevo dire.
puoi averne anche senza aver fatto chissà quali esperienze e puoi non averne avendone fatte mille, tuttavia è statisticamente più probabile che chi ce l'ha sia ANCHE portato ad avere esperienze diverse fra loro, con persone diverse ecc.
sono appunto cose che si intrecciano e si influenzano fra loro, senza voler generalizzare.


----------



## Diletta (13 Marzo 2015)

Uhlalá ha detto:


> Diletta mettere l'amato sopra ogni cosa è malsano.





Tebe ha detto:


> No.
> Perché rinunci a te.
> E non è mai giusto.
> Io avrei paura di un uomo che mi mette sopra tutto.
> ...



E l'ho capito, tardi, ma l'ho capito.
Ora infatti mi sento liberata da me stessa perché ero io ad avercelo messo, solo opera mia.
Non sono mai stata meglio di adesso...


----------



## Uhlalá (13 Marzo 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> E l'ho capito, tardi, ma l'ho capito.
> Ora infatti mi sento liberata da me stessa perché ero io ad avercelo messo, solo opera mia.
> Non sono mai stata meglio di adesso...


Bene! Me lo auguro per te


----------



## Diletta (13 Marzo 2015)

Uhlalá ha detto:


> Bene! Me lo auguro per te



Grazie, soprattutto mi auguro che duri...


----------



## Nobody (13 Marzo 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> l'apertura mentale è un concetto astratto se non viene applicato mai, questo volevo dire.
> puoi averne anche senza aver fatto chissà quali esperienze e puoi non averne avendone fatte mille, tuttavia è statisticamente più probabile che chi ce l'ha sia ANCHE portato ad avere esperienze diverse fra loro, con persone diverse ecc.
> *sono appunto cose che si intrecciano e si influenzano fra loro,* senza voler generalizzare.


si, verissimo.


----------



## Nocciola (13 Marzo 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> ma è riferito per caso a me?
> Vivere solo per lui...insomma, è leggermente eccessivo!
> Diciamo che chi è follemente innamorato/a mette il compagno/a sopra ad ogni cosa ed ogni cosa diventa più bella se si ama.
> Ma è normale no?


Esattamente quello che ho detto
Se metti lui sopra a ogni cosa e trascuri te, le tue conoscenze, le amicizie gli hobby ecc ecc poi il risultato è che quando il castello crolla tu credi a quello che ti vogliono far credere perchè non conosci altre realtà, quindi di fidi


----------



## Jim Cain (13 Marzo 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> il tradimento diventa tale solo al momento della scoperta e solo in quel momento chi tradisce realizza il male che può fare o è una consapevolezza che il suo egoismo e superficialità tacita?


L'ho detto in lungo e in largo, ho ricevuto (quasi) solo fischi (ah già, ho tradito anche io).


----------



## Jim Cain (13 Marzo 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Invece sono convinta che chi tradisce non si renda conto fino in fondo.
> È un po' come sapere che una colica è dolorosa ma c'è differenza se viene al vicino di casa, a un amico, a un partner o a te.


Cazzate, scusami.
Se uno non se ne rendesse conto spiegami perchè passa la vita a cancellare le tracce del tradimento...


----------



## Jim Cain (13 Marzo 2015)

Zod ha detto:


> Chi tradisce sa ciò che fa e non merita alcuna comprensione. Solo calci in culo. Non vale la pena mettersi nei suoi panni, visto che lui non lo ha fatto prima nei confronti del tradito. Non c'è da capire, cercare un perché, o altro. Ha accettato il rischio e ne paga le conseguenze come è umanamente lecito aspettarsi. Patetico chi nega l'evidenza, chi si scusa, chi dice che non pensava di far soffrire tanto, chi è stato vittima delle circostanze, chi accusa il tradito di trascuratezza. Tutto irrilevante. Hai scelto di rubare, ne accetti il rischio, ti hanno beccato, paga le conseguenze e fanculo.


Applausi.:up::up::up:


----------



## Fantastica (13 Marzo 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> l'apertura mentale è un concetto astratto se non viene applicato mai, questo volevo dire.
> puoi averne anche senza aver fatto chissà quali esperienze e puoi non averne avendone fatte mille, tuttavia è statisticamente più probabile che chi ce l'ha sia ANCHE portato ad avere esperienze diverse fra loro, con persone diverse ecc.
> sono appunto cose che si intrecciano e si influenzano fra loro, senza voler generalizzare.


Un conto è l'apertura mentale, un conto è avere la testa così aperta che il cervello scivola di fuori. Per non voler generalizzare, eh.


----------



## Dalida (13 Marzo 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Un conto è l'apertura mentale, un conto è avere la testa così aperta che il cervello scivola di fuori. Per non voler generalizzare, eh.


ehm , sì fanty, sta cosa di fare mezzo il verso, boh.
non ho parlato io dell'apertura mentale, messa così ogni discorso si invalida un tantino.
ma magari sono io che son un poco sulle mie.


----------



## Brunetta (13 Marzo 2015)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Cazzate, scusami.
> Se uno non se ne rendesse conto spiegami perchè passa la vita a cancellare le tracce del tradimento...


Intanto definisci cazzate quello che scrivi tu, scusami.

Si nasconde una tradimento per non subire conseguenze non per preoccupazione del dolore che può provocare.
Se  ci fosse il desiderio di non causare dolore con la consapevolezza di quale profondità e intensità può essere non si tradirebbe colui a cui tanto si tiene.
Sono convinta che tu una colica non l'abbia mai avuta.


----------



## Diletta (14 Marzo 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Intanto definisci cazzate quello che scrivi tu, scusami.
> 
> *Si nasconde una tradimento per non subire conseguenze* non per preoccupazione del dolore che può provocare.
> Se  ci fosse il desiderio di non causare dolore con la consapevolezza di quale profondità e intensità può essere non si tradirebbe colui a cui tanto si tiene.
> Sono convinta che tu una colica non l'abbia mai avuta.



Proprio così: non c'è nessun altro motivo, solo questo.
Chi tradisce è un codardo e un cagasotto, oltre a tutto il resto.
Per questo ho sfidato il marito a dimostrarmi di non essere più tale, mi piacciono troppo le persone che si prendono le loro responsabilità senza nascondersi come viscidi serpenti.
Vediamo cosa ne esce fuori...


----------



## lothar57 (14 Marzo 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Proprio così: non c'è nessun altro motivo, solo questo.
> Chi tradisce è un codardo e un cagasotto, oltre a tutto il resto.
> Per questo ho sfidato il marito a dimostrarmi di non essere più tale, mi piacciono troppo le persone che si prendono le loro responsabilità senza nascondersi come viscidi serpenti.
> Vediamo cosa ne esce fuori...



Buongiorno Diletta,piantala con i tuoi dogmi....non e'assolutamente cosi',anzi e'vero il contrario.Ci vuole coraggio,se temi le conseguenze non tradisci.


----------



## Diletta (14 Marzo 2015)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Buongiorno Diletta,piantala con i tuoi dogmi....non e'assolutamente cosi',anzi e'vero il contrario.Ci vuole coraggio,se temi le conseguenze non tradisci.


Buongiorno Lotharuccio,
leggi bene che come al solito vai troppo di fretta...
Si parla di nascondere il tradimento (una volta avvenuto).
Chissà come mai tu e tutti i tuoi compari ve ne guardate bene dal farvi beccare...


----------



## lothar57 (14 Marzo 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Buongiorno Lotharuccio,
> leggi bene che come al solito vai troppo di fretta...
> Si parla di nascondere il tradimento (una volta avvenuto).
> Chissà come mai tu e tutti i tuoi compari ve ne guardate bene dal farvi beccare...



Figurati,e perche'dirlo scusa???Vivo benissimo a casa mia e tra poco ancor di piu'nella favolosa casa nuova,se parlassi finerei al gattile.Poi Dile x che cosa scusa???Per una con la quale ho fatto sesso 2 volte in una settimana,e che non vedo da 15gg??No grazie.


----------



## Mary The Philips (14 Marzo 2015)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Buongiorno Diletta,piantala con i tuoi dogmi....non e'assolutamente cosi',anzi e'vero il contrario.Ci vuole coraggio,se temi le conseguenze non tradisci.



Se c'e' qualcuno che deve attingere a tutte le riserve di  coraggio che possiede non è il traditore ma il tradito, sia che scelga di troncare che il contrario. Soprattutto se se la sente di percorrere strade alternative a percorsi predefiniti dal comune sentire, di coraggio per ricostruirsi l'identità ce ne vuole molto più di quanto ne occorra per raccattare sfigati in chat e trombarseli in un motel. Li l'unica condizione necessaria e' solo quella di essere sfigati uguali


----------



## Ultimo (14 Marzo 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> ehm , sì fanty, sta cosa di fare mezzo il verso, boh.
> non ho parlato io dell'apertura mentale, messa così ogni discorso si invalida un tantino.
> ma magari sono io che son un poco sulle mie.


Sul post che tu hai scritto e su cui ti ha risposto Fantastica io ho avuto un rigurgito,ma ultimamente evito di dire la mia, preferisco leggere. La risposta di Fantastica mi è sembrata molto pertinente. Perchè hai risposto così a Fantastica?

Io ho percepito con la risposta di Fantastica come una presa di posizione di chi dice la sua, in questo caso tu, una presa di posizione che mette a priori le aperture come un qualcosa di positivo. E' vero che la parola stessa lo presuppone, ma la risposta di Fantastica oltre l'invalidità che scrivi, non ti suggerisce altro? 

Per piacere non è polemica la mia, mi sono trovato a leggere degli argomenti interessanti e volevo dare uno spunto per non concluderli così. Per leggere e capire io, fondamentalmente. attraverso voi.


----------



## Minerva (14 Marzo 2015)

non è escluso che tu ci finisca , basta un passo falso e dallo sborone che sei diventi un salice piangente con le pezze al culo e il disprezzo dei figli.
in effetti hai coraggio 


lothar57 ha detto:


> *Figurati,e perche'dirlo scusa???Vivo benissimo a casa mia e tra poco ancor di piu'nella favolosa casa nuova,se parlassi finerei al gattile*.Poi Dile x che cosa scusa???Per una con la quale ho fatto sesso 2 volte in una settimana,e che non vedo da 15gg??No grazie.


----------



## Brunetta (15 Marzo 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> non è escluso che tu ci finisca , basta un passo falso e dallo sborone che sei diventi un salice piangente con le pezze al culo e il disprezzo dei figli.
> in effetti hai coraggio


Intanto ha un assaggio con il nostro.
Però se si sa che, se conosciuti totalmente, si verrebbe disprezzati dai figli non è avere già un motivo per disprezzarsi?


----------



## Mary The Philips (15 Marzo 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Intanto ha un assaggio con il nostro.
> Però se si sa che, se conosciuti totalmente, si verrebbe disprezzati dai figli non è avere già un motivo per disprezzarsi?



Sei sicura che i figli disprezzino sempre il genitore che tradisce?


----------



## Minerva (15 Marzo 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Sei sicura che i figli disprezzino sempre il genitore che tradisce?


Dipende come tradisce.ovviamente


----------



## Brunetta (15 Marzo 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Sei sicura che i figli disprezzino sempre il genitore che tradisce?


Mi riferivo ai tradimenti di Lothar.
Me lo auguro. Spero che la sua amoralità non si sia riprodotta


----------



## disincantata (15 Marzo 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> Dipende come tradisce.ovviamente



Mia figlia, oggi 23 anni, non ha piu' parlato con il padre se non per comunicazioni strettamente necessarie per oltre due anni.

Fosse stato per lei avrebbe meritato (ed aveva ragione)  di non farlo rientrare in casa quello stesso giorno della scoperta via filo!

Oggi, che vive lontana, se capita parla anche con lui, poco, ma la stima e' sfumata per sempre.


----------



## Minerva (16 Marzo 2015)

i figli possono da adulti capire un innamoramento , possono perdonare in seguito un indole leggera dei genitori , ma verso un padre e una madre che tradiscono non possono che  sentirsi un po' traditi anche loro.
se poi si parla di squallore di un certo tipo la delusione deve essere immensa e dolorosa


----------



## Diletta (16 Marzo 2015)

Sì, da adulti i figli possono arrivare a capire che anche i genitori sono degli esseri umani, ma resta un concetto difficile per loro.
Noi genitori siamo per i figli al di sopra delle parti e un modello positivo, pertanto, la delusione che si reca loro è indubbiamente enorme, stratosferica.


----------



## Brunetta (16 Marzo 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Sì, da adulti i figli possono arrivare a capire che anche i genitori sono degli esseri umani, ma resta un concetto difficile per loro.
> Noi genitori siamo per i figli al di sopra delle parti e un modello positivo, pertanto, la delusione che si reca loro è indubbiamente enorme, stratosferica.


Dipende anche da come si pongono i genitori.

Ho letto un titolo di un giornale di gossip in cui alla figlia di Eros e Michelle (inutili i cognomi) veniva attribuita la dichiarazione "i miei sono severi"
Su cosa? Mi domando. Non credo che possano chiedere serietà nelle relazioni. E lo stesso i figli di Alessia. Ecc


----------



## Joey Blow (16 Marzo 2015)

Ma dipende da enne fattori. Su. Poi Diletta, a meno che tua figlia non sia una rincoglionita (cosa che peraltro può anche essere visto che il partimonio genetico è quello) prova a siegarle che pagheresti volentieri le puttane al padre. Prova un po', dai. Poi ne riparliamo casomai di "esempio positivo".


----------



## Minerva (16 Marzo 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma dipende da enne fattori. Su. Poi Diletta, a meno che tua figlia non sia una rincoglionita (cosa che peraltro può anche essere visto che il partimonio genetico è quello) prova a siegarle che pagheresti volentieri le puttane al padre. Prova un po', dai. Poi ne riparliamo casomai di "esempio positivo".


certo che non lo è nemmeno questo .
io penso che al momento in cui decidi di mettere al mondo dei figli hai delle priorità anche di esempio di vita nei loro confronti che non si tacitano solo nella loro inconsapevolezza.
sono cose che comunque ti vedi tu con la tua coscienza


----------



## Traccia (16 Marzo 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma dipende da enne fattori. Su. Poi Diletta, a meno che tua figlia non sia una rincoglionita (cosa che peraltro può anche essere visto che il partimonio genetico è quello) prova a siegarle che pagheresti volentieri le puttane al padre. Prova un po', dai. Poi ne riparliamo casomai di "esempio positivo".


Si dice "N fattori".

Ecco.

Tiè.


----------



## drusilla (16 Marzo 2015)

Traccia ha detto:


> Si dice "N fattori".
> 
> Ecco.
> 
> Tiè.



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:Mitica


----------



## Traccia (16 Marzo 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:Mitica


Lo sapevo che la mia laurea in materie scientifiche a qualcosa nella vita mi sarebbe servita.


----------



## Joey Blow (16 Marzo 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> certo che non lo è nemmeno questo .
> io penso che al momento in cui decidi di mettere al mondo dei figli hai delle priorità anche di esempio di vita nei loro confronti che non si tacitano solo nella loro inconsapevolezza.
> sono cose che comunque ti vedi tu con la tua coscienza


Sì vabbè.


----------



## Joey Blow (16 Marzo 2015)

Traccia ha detto:


> Si dice "*N* fattori".
> 
> Ecco.
> 
> Tiè.


Tu quella N come la pronunci?


----------



## Traccia (16 Marzo 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Tu quella N come la pronunci?


E tu quel "6" di perplesso o quel "xke" mio come li pronunci?


----------



## Traccia (16 Marzo 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Tu quella N come la pronunci?


Roba da patibolo ecc ecc.


Ora posso andare a godermi la giornata di SPA e massaggi... Ciau


----------



## Joey Blow (16 Marzo 2015)

Traccia ha detto:


> E tu quel "6" di perplesso o quel "xke" mio come li pronunci?


"Sei". Ed infatti così andrebbe scritto. "Xke" lo leggo icskappae. Ed infatti NON andrebbe scritto.


----------



## Joey Blow (16 Marzo 2015)

Traccia ha detto:


> Roba da patibolo ecc ecc.
> 
> 
> Ora posso andare a godermi la giornata di SPA e massaggi... Ciau


Ti aspetta il patibolo, dopo.


----------



## Nicka (16 Marzo 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> "Sei". Ed infatti così andrebbe scritto. "Xke" lo leggo icskappae. Ed infatti NON andrebbe scritto.


Un po' come quello studente che parlò di "Nino Biperio" in un impeto di ripugnanza nei confronti della comunicazione da sms...


----------



## Minerva (16 Marzo 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Sì vabbè.


no, dimmi .
ho capito che occorre aprire la mente con svariate esperienze .questo mi pare anche una volta dopo aver scelto di legarsi con una persona e progettando una famiglia con due figli .
che possa capitare va bene; ma come si arriva alla decisione egoistica di farlo ogni volta che ci piace?


----------



## Joey Blow (16 Marzo 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> no, dimmi .
> ho capito che occorre aprire la mente con svariate esperienze .questo mi pare anche una volta dopo aver scelto di legarsi con una persona e progettando una famiglia con due figli .
> che possa capitare va bene; ma come si arriva alla decisione egoistica di farlo ogni volta che ci piace?


Perchè uno è egoista. Per certi versi, almeno. Mi pare evidente. E allora?


----------



## Minerva (16 Marzo 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Perchè uno è egoista. Per certi versi, almeno. Mi pare evidente. E allora?


dillo a chi ha progettato la vita con te.


----------



## Joey Blow (16 Marzo 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> dillo a chi ha progettato la vita con te.


Ma perchè dovrei farlo? A te l'ha detto? No. Sarò pure egoista, in certi modi, ma non stupido. Che cazzo di ragionamento. Senza contare Minni che non puoi immaginare di rimanere uguale a te stesso per sempre. Trent'anni fa mica eri quella di adesso. St'atteggiamento di voler continuamente rimanere attaccati ai proprio dogmi (tipo "dillo a chi ha progettato la vita cone te") senza ammettere che possano esistere altre vie è di un insicuro allucinante. Tu senza tuo marito saresti persa non tanto perchè ti mancherebbe LUI, ma perchè non sapresti che cazzo fare di te stessa. Ed è un bel dramma, il tuo. Ecco spiegati peraltro i dieci anni buttati qui sopra.


----------



## Minerva (16 Marzo 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma perchè dovrei farlo? A te l'ha detto? No. Sarò pure egoista, in certi modi, ma non stupido. Che cazzo di ragionamento. Senza contare Minni che non puoi immaginare di rimanere uguale a te stesso per sempre. Trent'anni fa mica eri quella di adesso. St'atteggiamento di voler continuamente rimanere attaccati ai proprio dogmi (tipo "dillo a chi ha progettato la vita cone te") senza ammettere che possano esistere altre vie è di un insicuro allucinante. *Tu senza tuo marito saresti persa non tanto perchè ti mancherebbe LUI, ma perchè non sapresti che cazzo fare di te stessa.* Ed è un bel dramma, il tuo. Ecco spiegati peraltro i dieci anni buttati qui sopra.


era un modo di dire ...tipo con quale coraggio etc
cielo, mi conosci troppo bene


----------



## Joey Blow (16 Marzo 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> era un modo di dire ...tipo con quale coraggio etc
> cielo, mi conosci troppo bene


E ti conosco bene sì. Il discorsi assurdi sui metri di cazzo presi. Le esperienze farlocche a quindici anni che pare tu ti sia scopata il mondo quando al massimo poco petting e tanta fantasia. Su. A venti ingravidata (tu dici per scelta, a me pare più probabile che ti sia capitato e bona lì). Poi da allora sempre e solo lui, fino a che dieci anni fa o giù di lì la scoperta fortuita che per lui però non eri solo tu. E da allora eccoti qua. La pricipessa sul pisello, tante arie e poco tutto il resto. Sempre i soliti quattro concetti in croce sparati a più non posso ed un livello di fragilità tale che la collezione di cristalli di nonna Mariuccia ti fa una sega. Su, per la puttana.


----------



## Minerva (16 Marzo 2015)

per carità, io dipendo senz'altro sentimentalmente da mio marito, la famiglia , il cane ...
ma sono sempre stata una persona libera e indipendente da quando ero bambina .per intenderci se io e mio marito facciamo lo stesso lavoro e siamo un'azienda la maggior parte della settimana siamo divisi in città diverse con persone diverse da anni.
e questo ritrovarci per poi condividere due teste completamente autonome è stato forse il nostro maggiore collante


----------



## Caciottina (16 Marzo 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> per carità, io dipendo senz'altro sentimentalmente da mio marito, la famiglia , il cane ...
> ma sono sempre stata una persona libera e indipendente da quando ero bambina .per intenderci se io e mio marito facciamo lo stesso lavoro e siamo un'azienda la maggior parte della settimana siamo divisi in città diverse con persone diverse da anni.
> e questo ritrovarci per poi condividere due teste completamente autonome è stato forse il nostro maggiore collante


pero io non ho mai capito, ne ho mai chiesto, ma non so nemmeno perche non te l ho mai chiesto. tuo marito ti tradi'?
o fosti tu la giuda?


----------



## Minerva (16 Marzo 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> pero io non ho mai capito, ne ho mai chiesto, ma non so nemmeno perche non te l ho mai chiesto. tuo marito ti tradi'?
> o fosti tu la giuda?


.jb è convinto di sì , c'ha pure tutta la psicologia del dopo .sono confusa


----------



## Caciottina (16 Marzo 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> .jb è convinto di sì , c'ha pure tutta la psicologia del dopo .sono confusa


si ma non mi hai risposto


----------



## Joey Blow (16 Marzo 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> per carità, io dipendo senz'altro sentimentalmente da mio marito, la famiglia , il cane ...
> ma sono sempre stata una persona libera e indipendente da quando ero bambina .per intenderci se io e mio marito facciamo lo stesso lavoro e siamo un'azienda la maggior parte della settimana siamo divisi in città diverse con persone diverse da anni.
> e questo ritrovarci per poi condividere due teste completamente autonome è stato forse il nostro maggiore collante


Minni ma chi cazzo se ne incula del lavoro. Quale libera ed indipendente? Dalla tua famiglia di origine, forse, Da tuo marito certo che no ed il lavoro non c'entra un cazzo nel discorso. Libera ed indipendente non lo sei affatto.


----------



## Sbriciolata (16 Marzo 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> .jb è convinto di sì , c'ha pure tutta la psicologia del dopo .sono confusa


forse non ricordi Min.
Magari hai rimosso.
Fossi in te proverei l'ipnosi.
Chiudi gli occhi e torna a prima che JB fosse qui.
A prima che ci fosse il sondaggio.
A quando eravate solo tu Oscuro e Sterminator... respira e rilassati, sniffa un po' di basilico che aiuta...


----------



## Minerva (16 Marzo 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Minni ma chi cazzo se ne incula del lavoro. Quale libera ed indipendente? Dalla tua famiglia di origine, forse, Da tuo marito certo che no ed il lavoro non c'entra un cazzo nel discorso. Libera ed indipendente non lo sei affatto.


va bene .
starei ore ed ore a parlare di questa mia presunta indipendenza ma mi scappa di molto la pipì.
e devo pure fare i carciofi


----------



## Joey Blow (16 Marzo 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> .jb è convinto di sì , c'ha pure tutta la psicologia del dopo .sono confusa


Ne sono convinto sì. Qua capiti per lo più o perchè sei tradito, o perchè sei traditore. La seconda tenderei ad escluderla nel tuo caso e quindi.


----------



## Joey Blow (16 Marzo 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> va bene .
> starei ore ed ore a parlare di questa mia presunta indipendenza ma mi scappa di molto la pipì.
> e devo pure fare i carciofi


Come li fai?


----------



## Minerva (16 Marzo 2015)

spetta che però te ne scrivo una seduta sul gabinetto:
ha senz'altro più paura di perdermi lui perché sono troppo unica
psssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss
(la pipì)


----------



## tullio (16 Marzo 2015)

Discorso interessantissimo, a parte le molteplici, comprensibili, interazioni personali più o meno scherzose. Provo a riprendere il tema iniziale. L'argomento era relativo al tradimento non occasionale (non seriale: un tradimento, quindi, che compora un impegno verso un'altra persona, 
Di altri tradimenti non vale parlare e, a mio parere, tradimenti simili non vale nemmeno cercarli. Faccio prima, con minore impegno, e anche minore spesa, a cercarmi una prostituta: niente complicazioni, niente ansia da prestazione, niente rammarico, rincrescimento... finita la cosa è finito tutto. Parliamo invece di qualcosa con una persona che ti ha colpito: sentimentalmente, esteticamente, mentalmente...qualcuno che apprezzi, che ti stimola, che ti dice qualcosa e per il quale vale la pena di correre il rischio connesso. 
Senza utilizzare la valutazione morale di "egoismo", quando capita, se capita, di incontrare una persona simile, allora non sono nemmeno sicuro che ci sia la possibilità di scelta. Forse sì ma è certo una scelta difficile. Ti senti travolto e quel che puoi fare è minimizzare al massimo il rischio. Questa cosa bella che ti capita non può, non vorresti che potesse, avere come corollario il dolore di altri, soprattutto di altri che ti sono cari. Veramente, come credo di aver detto, io mi sento in colpa anche verso i mariti che non conosco, figuriamoci verso le persone a me care... Questa cosa ti cambia, e ti cambia mostrando lati di te che sono diversi. E in questo senso accetterei la definizione di "tragedia" offerta da Fantastica: non vorrei esser quello che sono. D'altra parte questo nuovo rapporto di dona molto e mi fa "migliore" rispetto a prima. Non migliore moralmente, naturalmente, ma migliore nel senso che intensifica la mia vita. 
Ai tempi in cui facevo la giuria ai concorsi di bellezza ero circondato da madri che si sforzavano di raccomandare le figlie: mi sentivo scemo a rifiutare tante attenzioni ma, ora, mi vergogno di ciò che è stato e, se avessi una macchina del tempo, tornerei indietro e mi comporterei diversamente. Se ripenso a quei momenti rammento solo un enorme senso di vuoto, un senso che fa male. Diverso il caso delle persone che invece mi hanno coinvolto in qualche modo. Se avessi una macchina del tempo...diciamo che sono contento di non averla. 
Per tornare alladdomanda iniziale: valeva la pena di correre il rischio? Qualunque cosa ne abbia ricavato, no, se le conseguenze fossero il dolore lancinante donato ad altri. Sì, se invece penso a come sono ora. Non si sa (per fortuna) ma, esiste, altro che se esiste.


----------



## Diletta (16 Marzo 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma dipende da enne fattori. Su. Poi Diletta, a meno che tua figlia non sia una rincoglionita (cosa che peraltro può anche essere visto che il partimonio genetico è quello) prova a siegarle che pagheresti volentieri le puttane al padre.* Prova un po', dai. *Poi ne riparliamo casomai di "esempio positivo".


...Prova un po' dai...sti cazzi!
Ma cos' hai in quella testa di legno?
Segatura, appunto. :carneval:
Quello che c'è fra due coniugi è strettamente personale e attiene alla loro vita intima.
I figli non sono tenuti a sapere cose che non li riguardano direttamente.
Stai pur certo che vengono educati al meglio delle nostre possibilità di genitori per essere sempre delle persone perbene.

Ma com'è che su di te aleggia un'aria di mistero?
Com'è che non ti sveli mai?
Non sarà mica che guardi la pagliuzza nell'occhio dell'altro senza vedere il trave che è nel tuo?
Non mi stupirei affatto se fosse così...


----------



## Joey Blow (16 Marzo 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> ...Prova un po' dai...sti cazzi!
> Ma cos' hai in quella testa di legno?
> Segatura, appunto. :carneval:
> *Quello che c'è fra due coniugi è strettamente personale e attiene alla loro vita intima.
> ...


Per il tradimento allora, brutta cogliona, vale lo stesso ragionamento. O no? Non ho mica tradito i figli, oppure non sono stai LORO ad essere traditi. Chiaramente. COGLIONA PATENTATA SCEMA DI MERDA. CINQUANT'ANNI BUTTATI APPRESSO ALLA PROCESSIONE (letteralmente). E parla, parla.


----------



## Mary The Philips (16 Marzo 2015)

tullio ha detto:


> Per tornare alladdomanda iniziale: valeva la pena di correre il rischio? Qualunque cosa ne abbia ricavato, no, se le conseguenze fossero il dolore lancinante donato ad altri. Sì, se invece penso a come sono ora. Non si sa (per fortuna) ma, esiste, altro che se esiste.


Mi viene da fare un parallelismo da tradita: se avessi potuto scegliere mi sarei evitata (naturalmente!) il dolore lancinante che provo, ma quella che sto diventando attraversandolo e quello che vedo sta diventando lui non mi dispiace. Certo, come ha già detto qualcuno qui, c'è da chiedersi perchè si sia reso necessario un passaggio tanto orribile per arrivare a cambiamenti sostanziali, ma una volta appurati cambia qualcosa?


----------



## Mary The Philips (16 Marzo 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Stai pur certo che vengono educati al meglio delle nostre possibilità di genitori per essere sempre delle persone perbene.



Non mi riferisco a te, Diletta, ma in generale: per me per educare i figli ad essere persone perbene bisogna innanzi tutto esserlo, e andare scopando in giro per smaltire cicliche tempeste ormonali non è propriamente indice di integrità morale. Credo che ciò che i genitori siano veramente passi in ogni caso ai figli con l'esempio e sono certa che le incoerenze comportamentali, anche quelle non palesate, in qualche modo si trasmettano; io lo deduco da ciò che vedo intorno a me, che non sarà il mondo intero, ma che qualcosa mi dice.


----------



## Caciottina (16 Marzo 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Non mi riferisco a te, Diletta, ma in generale: per me per educare i figli ad essere persone perbene bisogna innanzi tutto esserlo, e andare scopando in giro per smaltire cicliche tempeste ormonali non è propriamente indice di integrità morale. Credo che ciò che i genitori siano veramente passi in ogni caso ai figli con l'esempio e sono certa che le incoerenze comportamentali, anche quelle non palesate, in qualche modo si trasmettano; io lo deduco da ciò che vedo intorno a me, che non sarà il mondo intero, ma che qualcosa mi dice.


ma dai, il mondo e' pieno di scopratori seriali e bravissime persone...non sono proprio cose che vanno di pari passo mi spiace...perche come il marito diventa figura negativa se tradisce la moglie, allora anche la moglie che magari lo perdona diventa figura negativa perche sottosta' a questi giochini....e quindi? due genitori da buttare al cesso?
mio padre, gran coglione e gran traditore seriale, una delle persone migliori che conosca al mondo, non un bravo marito certo....ma l abito non fa il monaco, e la fede nuziale non fa la persona.


----------



## Diletta (16 Marzo 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Non mi riferisco a te, Diletta, ma in generale: per me per educare i figli ad essere persone perbene bisogna innanzi tutto esserlo, e andare scopando in giro per smaltire cicliche tempeste ormonali non è propriamente indice di integrità morale. Credo che ciò che i genitori siano veramente passi in ogni caso ai figli con l'esempio e sono certa che le incoerenze comportamentali, anche quelle non palesate, in qualche modo si trasmettano; io lo deduco da ciò che vedo intorno a me, che non sarà il mondo intero, ma che qualcosa mi dice.



Mi sento di dire che mio marito è una persona perbene in generale, ma per davvero.
E ora lo è anche nel rapporto con me.
Fino a smentita.


----------



## Mary The Philips (16 Marzo 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> ma dai, il mondo e' pieno di scopratori seriali e bravissime persone...non sono proprio cose che vanno di pari passo mi spiace...perche come il marito diventa figura negativa se tradisce la moglie, allora anche la moglie che magari lo perdona diventa figura negativa perche sottosta' a questi giochini....e quindi? due genitori da buttare al cesso?
> mio padre, gran coglione e gran traditore seriale, una delle persone migliori che conosca al mondo, non un bravo marito certo....ma l abito non fa il monaco, e la fede nuziale non fa la persona.



Tutto è relativo, ma uno scopatore seriale vive diversi annessi e connessi legati alla sua vita parallela; penso alle menzogne necessarie per gestirsele, alle modalità di comunicazione con le altre persone che possono interferire nel proprio quotidiano, alla capacità d'ignorare il male che si arreca alle persone che si hanno accanto, alla ricerca costante del proprio tornaconto, per esempio. 

Dipende da cosa si intende per "bravissime persone", e nel caso dei tuoi genitori mi viene da chiederti se tua mamma è d'accordo con te.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (16 Marzo 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> ma dai, il mondo e' pieno di scopratori seriali e bravissime persone...non sono proprio cose che vanno di pari passo mi spiace...perche come il marito diventa figura negativa se tradisce la moglie, allora anche la moglie che magari lo perdona diventa figura negativa perche sottosta' a questi giochini....e quindi? due genitori da buttare al cesso?
> mio padre, gran coglione e gran traditore seriale, una delle persone migliori che conosca al mondo, non un bravo marito certo....ma l abito non fa il monaco, e la fede nuziale non fa la persona.


Mi stavo giusto chiedendo se fra noi ci fosse qualche figlio che potesse testimoniare quanto si è sentito tradito da genitori ( uno o entrambi) traditori.
I miei non penso lo fossero , ma potrebbero averlo  nascosto bene.


----------



## Mary The Philips (16 Marzo 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Mi sento di dire che mio marito è una persona perbene in generale, ma per davvero.
> E ora lo è anche nel rapporto con me.
> Fino a smentita.



Spero per te che non arrivi mai o che sia tu a cambiare, per una volta, le carte in tavola


----------



## Caciottina (16 Marzo 2015)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Mi stavo giusto chiedendo se fra noi ci fosse qualche figlio che potesse testimoniare quanto si è sentito tradito da genitori ( uno o entrambi) traditori.
> I miei non penso lo fossero , ma potrebbero averlo  nascosto bene.


se parli in relazione al tradimento di mio padre, io non mi sono sentita tradita, i miei fratelli si, ma in realta era il tradimento dell idea di famiglia, cmq trasmessogli da mia madre...un ossessione, piu che un idea.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (16 Marzo 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Tutto è relativo, ma uno scopatore seriale vive diversi annessi e connessi legati alla sua vita parallela; penso alle menzogne necessarie per gestirsele, alle modalità di comunicazione con le altre persone che possono interferire nel proprio quotidiano, alla capacità d'ignorare il male che si arreca alle persone che si hanno accanto, alla ricerca costante del proprio tornaconto, per esempio.
> 
> Dipende da cosa si intende per "bravissime persone", e nel caso dei tuoi genitori mi viene da chiederti se tua mamma è d'accordo con te.


Un tipo che conosco, cinquanta e rotti , compaesano di lothar.
Mi raccontava di come suo padre, ammiratore delle donne e apertamente traditore, lo portasse con sè ( lui ragazzetto ) quando andava per varie faccende a fare visita a una cara "amica". Amica che aveva una figlia adolescente con la quale si intratteneva piacevolmente e innocentemente mentre il padre e la signora svolgevano i loro affari. Ovviamente la consapevolezza di questi traffici gli arrivò in seguito: me lo racconta con grande tenerezza, questo padre, per niente arrabbiato. Lui, sposato e innamoratissimo della moglie.


----------



## Mary The Philips (16 Marzo 2015)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Mi stavo giusto chiedendo se fra noi ci fosse qualche figlio che potesse testimoniare quanto si è sentito tradito da genitori ( uno o entrambi) traditori.
> I miei non penso lo fossero , ma potrebbero averlo  nascosto bene.


Anch'io penso che i miei non si siano mai traditi, e se per caso è successo (cosa possibile da parte di papà che è tuttora un gran figo ) non è mai trapelato nulla a noi figli. Ora sono una coppia di quelle descritte da Eratò, due ottantenni composti ed eleganti che ancora camminano per strada col braccio di papà sulle spalle della mamma  . In casa capita che se ne dicano di tutti i colori per le cazzate di vita quotidiana che condividono 24 h su 24, ma io ho il sospetto che certe cose se le inventino reciprocamente tanto per passare il tempo.

Mi viene in mente che recentemente lui le teneva il muso e non si riusciva a capire il perchè; è venuto fuori dopo un po' che papà si era fortemente ingelosito del fruttivendolo che, secondo lui, aveva osato riguardi particolari nei confronti della sua signora. E in sua presenza :rotfl:. Chissà quante avrebbero da raccontarne in più di 50 anni insieme; secondo me qualche scheletruccio nell'armadio ce l'hanno un po' tutti


----------



## Diletta (16 Marzo 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Spero per te che non arrivi mai o che sia tu a cambiare, per una volta, le carte in tavola



Se arrivasse, cara Mary, lui sa già cosa lo aspetta perché io ho già pianificato tutto, avvocato compreso (cattivissimo con i mariti fedifraghi essendo stato, a suo tempo, anche lui di quella razza, e ora, per contrappasso, ce l'ha a morte con loro!!).
Io perderei parecchio, ma lui, credimi, perderebbe tutto e si troverebbe con le pezze al culo, quindi, uomo avvisato, mezzo salvato.
Io non temo la solitudine, anche perché sola non sarei, chi ha figli non è mai solo.


----------



## Mary The Philips (16 Marzo 2015)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Un tipo che conosco, cinquanta e rotti , compaesano di lothar.
> Mi raccontava di come suo padre, ammiratore delle donne e apertamente traditore, lo portasse con sè ( lui ragazzetto ) quando andava per varie faccende a fare visita a una cara "amica". Amica che aveva una figlia adolescente con la quale si intratteneva piacevolmente e innocentemente mentre il padre e la signora svolgevano i loro affari. Ovviamente la consapevolezza di questi traffici gli arrivò in seguito: me lo racconta con grande tenerezza, questo padre, per niente arrabbiato. Lui, sposato e innamoratissimo della moglie.



Anche in questo caso bisognerebbe conoscere il punto di vista della signora. Ah già, ma stiamo parlando dei figli, mi sono persa un attimo


----------



## Chiara Matraini (16 Marzo 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Anch'io penso che i miei non si siano mai traditi, e se per caso è successo (cosa possibile da parte di papà che è tuttora un gran figo ) non è mai trapelato nulla a noi figli. Ora sono una coppia di quelle descritte da Eratò, due ottantenni composti ed eleganti che ancora camminano per strada col braccio di papà sulle spalle della mamma  . In casa capita che se ne dicano di tutti i colori per le cazzate di vita quotidiana che condividono 24 h su 24, ma io ho il sospetto che certe cose se le inventino reciprocamente tanto per passare il tempo.
> 
> Mi viene in mente che recentemente lui le teneva il muso e non si riusciva a capire il perchè; è venuto fuori dopo un po' che papà si era fortemente ingelosito del fruttivendolo che, secondo lui, aveva osato riguardi particolari nei confronti della sua signora. E in sua presenza :rotfl:. Chissà quante avrebbero da raccontarne in più di 50 anni insieme; secondo me qualche scheletruccio nell'armadio ce l'hanno un po' tutti


Lo penso anch'io [emoji3]


----------



## Brunetta (16 Marzo 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> certo che non lo è nemmeno questo .
> io penso che al momento in cui decidi di mettere al mondo dei figli hai delle priorità anche di esempio di vita nei loro confronti che non si tacitano solo nella loro inconsapevolezza.
> sono cose che comunque ti vedi tu con la tua coscienza


C'è chi questo senso di responsabilità non lo sente proprio


----------



## Brunetta (16 Marzo 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> ...Prova un po' dai...sti cazzi!
> Ma cos' hai in quella testa di legno?
> Segatura, appunto. :carneval:
> Quello che c'è fra due coniugi è strettamente personale e attiene alla loro vita intima.
> ...


Mi spiace ma hai scritto una cosa che non sta in piedi.
Se pensi che le persone possono essere usate, questo trasmetterai, anzi trasmettete.
Del resto ci sono persone razziste che così educano i figli convinti di dare un'educazione ottima.


----------



## Jim Cain (16 Marzo 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Intanto definisci cazzate quello che scrivi tu, scusami.
> 
> Si nasconde una tradimento per non subire conseguenze non per preoccupazione del dolore che può provocare.
> Se  ci fosse il desiderio di non causare dolore con la consapevolezza di quale profondità e intensità può essere non si tradirebbe colui a cui tanto si tiene.
> Sono convinta che tu una colica non l'abbia mai avuta.


Se scrivi che "sono convinta che chi tradisce non si renda conto fino in fondo" scrivi una fesseria bella e buona, considerando il traditore come un incapace di intendere e volere. 
Dici bene quando scrivi che "si nasconde un tradimento per non subire conseguenze", ma ritengo che, così come ci sia la consapevolezza che si sta facendo qualcosa che non si deve fare (e che va nascosto per le possibili conseguenze), allo stesso modo c'è la stessa consapevolezza di far male. Non c'è bisogno d'essersi fatti una pera di eroina per sapere che la 'roba' fa male.


----------



## disincantata (16 Marzo 2015)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Se scrivi che "sono convinta che chi tradisce non si renda conto fino in fondo" scrivi una fesseria bella e buona, considerando il traditore come un incapace di intendere e volere.
> Dici bene quando scrivi che "si nasconde un tradimento per non subire conseguenze", ma ritengo che, così come ci sia la consapevolezza che si sta facendo qualcosa che non si deve fare (e che va nascosto per le possibili conseguenze), allo stesso modo c'è la stessa consapevolezza di far male. Non c'è bisogno d'essersi fatti una pera di eroina per sapere che la 'roba' fa male.



Guarda che in molti si stupiscono dopo di quanto l'altra persona  stia male. SE NE ESCONO proprio con 'non avrei mai immaginato'. 

Un conto  e' pensare ed immaginare una cosa,  un altro viverla.

MIO MARITO  e' uno di quelli che non ha proprio pensato giusto o per niente.  Tanto era sicuro non lo venissi mai a sapere.


----------



## Jim Cain (16 Marzo 2015)

disincantata ha detto:


> Guarda che in molti si stupiscono dopo di quanto l'altra persona  stia male. SE NE ESCONO proprio con 'non avrei mai immaginato'.
> 
> Un conto  e' pensare ed immaginare una cosa,  un altro viverla.
> 
> MIO MARITO  e' uno di quelli che non ha proprio pensato giusto o per niente.  Tanto era sicuro non lo venissi mai a sapere.


Disincantata scusami ma io non ci credo, nè ci voglio credere.
Quando ho tradito sapevo che se fossi stato beccato avrei fatto del male. 
Non rendersene conto è da imbecilli, da gran superficiali. E questo non li scusa.


----------



## Brunetta (16 Marzo 2015)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Se scrivi che "sono convinta che chi tradisce non si renda conto fino in fondo" scrivi una fesseria bella e buona, considerando il traditore come un incapace di intendere e volere.
> Dici bene quando scrivi che "si nasconde un tradimento per non subire conseguenze", ma ritengo che, così come ci sia la consapevolezza che si sta facendo qualcosa che non si deve fare (e che va nascosto per le possibili conseguenze), allo stesso modo c'è la stessa consapevolezza di far male. Non c'è bisogno d'essersi fatti una pera di eroina per sapere che la 'roba' fa male.


Se tu sei traditore stai sicuro che non ti rendi conto e neppure se venissi scoperto perché la colica non l'avresti tu.
L'esempio della colica mi sembrava chiaro.
Per seguirti sul tuo terreno ho ben chiaro che l'eroina dà piacere ma non posso sapere quanto perché non l'ho provata e non l'ho fatto perché immagino anche l'astinenza e d'overdose. Sono certa di non avere però la stessa conoscenza di chi è stato tossico e ha rischiato la pelle.


----------



## Jim Cain (16 Marzo 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Se tu sei traditore stai sicuro che non ti rendi conto e neppure se venissi scoperto perché la colica non l'avresti tu.
> L'esempio della colica mi sembrava chiaro.
> Per seguirti sul tuo terreno ho ben chiaro che l'eroina dà piacere ma non posso sapere quanto perché non l'ho provata e non l'ho fatto perché immagino anche l'astinenza e d'overdose. Sono certa di non avere però la stessa conoscenza di chi è stato tossico e ha rischiato la pelle.


Banalmente : ho tradito e sono stato tradito.
Ho tradito per amore E per diletto e conosco la differenza.
Ricordo il dolore negli occhi della mia ex moglie quando mi scoprì, lo stesso che ho provato io quando ho scoperto di esserlo stato.
Credo che non ci sia bisogno di aver provato qualcosa per sapere che fa male, o che può far male.
Credo che nel caso specifico, chi più, chi meno, sappia perfettamente che - se scoperto - farà del male al suo congiunto.
E credo anche che chi cade dalle nuvole e dice 'oh, ma non pensavo di farti soffrire in questo modo' sia un perfetto imbecille.


----------



## Brunetta (16 Marzo 2015)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Banalmente : ho tradito e sono stato tradito.
> Ho tradito per amore E per diletto e conosco la differenza.
> Ricordo il dolore negli occhi della mia ex moglie quando mi scoprì, lo stesso che ho provato io quando ho scoperto di esserlo stato.
> Credo che non ci sia bisogno di aver provato qualcosa per sapere che fa male, o che può far male.
> ...



Una persona sarà imbecille o meglio ancora crudele a tradire sapendo quanto fa male più di quanto lo sia chi non se ne rende conto.
Mi pare che tu non voglia proprio capire quello che voglio dire.
Si immagina il dolore e lo si può pure avere provato in altre occasione ma quando si viene scoperti il dolore è il tradito che lo prova, e il traditore lo vede, lo immagina, al limite vi partecipa empaticamente, ma la colica ce l'ha il tradito.


----------



## Minerva (16 Marzo 2015)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Un tipo che conosco, cinquanta e rotti , compaesano di lothar.
> Mi raccontava di come *suo padre, ammiratore delle donne e apertamente traditore, lo portasse con sè ( lui ragazzetto ) quando andava per varie faccende a fare visita a una cara "amica". Amica che aveva una figlia adolescente con la quale si intratteneva piacevolmente e innocentemente mentre il padre e la signora svolgevano i loro affari. *Ovviamente la consapevolezza di questi traffici gli arrivò in seguito: me lo racconta con grande tenerezza, questo padre, per niente arrabbiato. Lui, sposato e innamoratissimo della moglie.


quando un padre è anziano o morto ogni ricordo diventa tenero .
per me ,che non sono la figlia, uno che si comporta così  è veramente un padre infame.
ma tanto


----------



## disincantata (16 Marzo 2015)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Disincantata scusami ma io non ci credo, nè ci voglio credere.
> Quando ho tradito sapevo che se fossi stato beccato avrei fatto del male.
> Non rendersene conto è da imbecilli, da gran superficiali. E questo non li scusa.



Forse non riesco a spiegarmi.

Intanto noi eravamo sposati da 35 anni quando ho saputo. Anche questo incide,

Poi lui era sicuro di farla franca. Sperava di chiudere  e finisse li.

Dopo tanti anni di matrimonio anche se vai d'amore e d'accordo non stai tutti i giorni a misurare quanto vuoi bene, ed anche se a tradire e' stato lui, probabilmente pensava che pur dispiacendomi molto  e magari rischiando di finire fuori casa sarebbe finita li.

Qui abbiamo letti di gente che è finita addirittura in ospedale dopo un tradimento.

Credimi che neppure io avrei mai immaginato di starci così male. OGGI non subirei lo stesso dolore neanche se morisse adesso.

E lo sa!

Ho gia' dato.


----------



## Diletta (16 Marzo 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mi spiace ma hai scritto una cosa che non sta in piedi.
> Se pensi che le persone possono essere usate, questo trasmetterai, anzi trasmettete.
> Del resto ci sono persone razziste che così educano i figli convinti di dare un'educazione ottima.



Nessuno usa nessuno e che questo sia chiaro!
Come nessuno obbliga nessuno.
Ho sempre trasmesso come prima cosa il rispetto per gli altri e spero di seminare bene.
Così è per mio marito.


----------



## Ecate (16 Marzo 2015)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Mi stavo giusto chiedendo se fra noi ci fosse qualche figlio che potesse testimoniare quanto si è sentito tradito da genitori ( uno o entrambi) traditori.
> I miei non penso lo fossero , ma potrebbero averlo  nascosto bene.


Io non mi sono sentita tradita da mio padre traditore 
ha tradito ME mille volte e mi ha segnata irrimediabilmente il suo usarmi e chiedermi sostegno e affetto quando litigava con mia madre per poi voltarmi le spalle, rinnegare tutto e aggredirmi per compiacere mia madre nonappena facevano pace


----------



## Minerva (16 Marzo 2015)

Ecate ha detto:


> Io non mi sono sentita tradita da mio padre traditore
> ha tradito ME mille volte e mi ha segnata irrimediabilmente il suo usarmi e chiedermi sostegno e affetto quando litigava con mia madre per poi voltarmi le spalle, rinnegare tutto e aggredirmi per compiacere mia madre nonappena facevano pace


ma infatti il punto è, indipendentemente dalle avventure extra che un uomo o una donna possano avere, se sono egoisti ,  superficiali e immaturi queste caratteristiche non potranno che incidere anche nei confronti dei figli


----------



## Ecate (16 Marzo 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma infatti il punto è, indipendentemente dalle avventure extra che un uomo o una donna possano avere, se sono egoisti ,  superficiali e immaturi queste caratteristiche non potranno che incidere anche nei confronti dei figli


Sì
ai figli fa male secondo me percepire dal genitore una concezione squallida del sesso e dell'essere umano 
Percepire il genitore come essere imperfetto non è sempre il peggiore dei mali 
per me è stato addirittura liberatorio
mi ha aiutata a mettere in dubbio le loro parole quando mi ferivano


----------



## Chiara Matraini (17 Marzo 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> quando un padre è anziano o morto ogni ricordo diventa tenero .
> per me ,che non sono la figlia, uno che si comporta così  è veramente un padre infame.
> ma tanto



Si tratta di un episodio, di una esperienza, di un caso. Ma sufficiente a dimostrare quanto siano sciocche le generalizzazioni che ho letto qua e là sull'argomento


----------



## Ultimo (17 Marzo 2015)

Conoscere delle realtà per un bambino piccolo è qualcosa che uccide dentro, fa morire.Avevo 5 anni circa.  Nel mio caso è stato così.( separazione dal marito e altro uomo in casa, uomo che per lavoro e per altro ancora si vede pochissimo)

Solo attorno ai 23 anni circa ho cominciato a lenire il dolore. Verso i 35 o 40 ho cominciato a capire che la vita essendo durissima e le persone compresa la madre ( sono cresciuto senza il padre) hanno la loro vita che è altrettanto dura. 

Intanto però un bambino perde anni di spensieratezza.


----------



## Nausicaa (18 Marzo 2015)

Se l'unico modo per trasmettere a Fra sicurezza e fiducia in sè fosse di essere IO per prima sicura etc... starei fresca...
Se l'unico modo per trasmettere a Fra l'idea di difendersi, di non lasciarsi mettere i piedi in testa, di affermare le sue idee, fosse quello di farlo sempre -sempre, mica solo davanti a lei- dovrei già perdere tutte le speranze 

Il tradimento di un genitore, se viene saputo, è diverso perchè vedi l'altro genitore soffrire -se non sono capaci di tenerselo per sè.
E' straziante vedere un genitore che soffre, quando gli vuoi bene. E allora i tuoi equilibri saltano.
Ed è per questo che i figli non dovrebbero sapere. Non per proteggere il traditore, ma per proteggere i figli.

Cmq, so che un giorno, con tutta probabilità, dovrò affrontare l'argomento con Fra. 

Diversi altri casi. Sarò -ormai ne sono sempre più convinta- una persona particolarmente amorale, ma ho sempre sperato che mia madre incontrasse un gentiluomo che la rendesse felice 
(e pure mio padre, così magari rompeva meno)


----------



## Minerva (18 Marzo 2015)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Se l'unico modo per trasmettere a Fra sicurezza e fiducia in sè fosse di essere IO per prima sicura etc... starei fresca...
> Se l'unico modo per trasmettere a Fra l'idea di difendersi, di non lasciarsi mettere i piedi in testa, di affermare le sue idee, fosse quello di farlo sempre -sempre, mica solo davanti a lei- dovrei già perdere tutte le speranze
> 
> Il tradimento di un genitore, se viene saputo, è diverso perchè vedi l'altro genitore soffrire -se non sono capaci di tenerselo per sè.
> ...


quando vuoi bene desideri semplicemente il benessere dell'altro e questo appartiene a tutti.e l'amoralità ovviamente nessuno l'ha mai tirata in ballo .
il discorso sta su piano diverso e molto più semplice ; se hai la leggerezza , la superficialità , l'egoismo di mettere a rischio la tua famiglia per qualche salto su un letto o per qualsiasi altra cosa costruirla su queste basi è stato un azzardo.
speriamo che tu (ipotetico) te la cavi ma soprattutto se la cavino bene quelli che stanno con te e devono subire le tue scelte.
che poi c'è poco da fare ironia ;siamo tutti imperfetti ma cerchiamo di metterci buona volontà e quando si sbaglia non ci giustifichiamo con _devo essere felice io, sono un essere umano etc_


----------



## Minerva (18 Marzo 2015)

però, nausicaa,
c'è da dire che ancor peggio fanno i genitori vendicativi e per questo ancor pù immaturi , superficiali ed egoisti che non mettono al primo posto la serenità dei figli come ha fatto tuo marito.


----------



## Jim Cain (19 Marzo 2015)

Traccia ha detto:


> Paradossalmente, proprio per l'oggetto del tuo 3d (non si sa, non esiste), è secondo me, chi si fa scoprire che ferisce realmente...non nell'atto del tradire. Ma nella cojonaggine (a volte anche volontaria) che ci metti a farti beccare.
> Ed io, in quest'ottica, non ho mai fatto soffrire nessuno.


Sò SEI MESI che lo dico.


----------



## Mary The Philips (19 Marzo 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> che poi c'è poco da fare ironia ;siamo tutti imperfetti ma cerchiamo di metterci buona volontà e quando si sbaglia non ci giustifichiamo con _devo essere felice io, sono un essere umano etc_



Estrapolo questo passaggio, decontestualizzandolo sorry, solo per dire, anzi per ricordare a me stessa, che scorrendo molto indietro le mie conversazioni whatsapp con mio marito, ad un certo punto, nel bel mezzo del cammin delle mie corna, lui ebbe la potenza di scrivermi, in risposta a mie generiche lagne, "si vive una volta sola". Fanculo mò per allora .


----------

